# Show off your Giant



## Psyclist (27 Feb 2012)

Thread to show off your Giants  (Road or MTB)







My 2011 Defy 4 as my new Giant.

Review by Bikeradar on the Defy 4.

Spec:

Frame AluxX SL aluminium, Fluid FormedTM
Fork Cromoly, OverDrive Steerer
Shock N / A
Components
Handlebar Giant Alloy
Stem Giant Sport
Seatpost Giant Sport
Saddle Giant Defy
Pedals Wellgo Caged w/ Clips
Drivetrain
Shifters Shimano 2300 24 speed
Front Derailleur Shimano 2200
Rear Derailleur Shimano 2300
Brakes Tektro TK-R 310
Brake Levers Shimano 2300
Cassette SRAM PG 850 12-26
Chain KMC Z7
Crankset FSA Tempo 30/42/52
Bottom Bracket RPM Cartridge
Wheels
Rims Giant CR51 DW aluminium
Hubs Formula
Spokes Stainless Steel
Tires Vittoria Zaffiro 700x25mm


----------



## Panter (27 Feb 2012)

Here's my old SCR3.0 before the frame cracked:



And below is the frame which giant replaced it with under warranty (3 Years later)






Can't seem to find any pictures of my TCR, I'll have a look through the PC


----------



## Panter (27 Feb 2012)

What the hell happened there?






Sorry, they're the wrong way round! anyway, SCR3.0 is the Black one, the Defy 2012 is White


----------



## Psyclist (27 Feb 2012)

Panter said:


> Here's my old SCR3.0 before the frame cracked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice Defy 3. I've only test ridden a friends Defy 2, my bike shop don't let people test ride their bikes so am yet to see how the '11 #4 rides in comparison.
How do you find it for long distance rides?


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (27 Feb 2012)

My ebay bargain of last year,all it needed was some new tyres


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Feb 2012)

View attachment 7337


2004 vintage Aluminium TCR1 and still my best bike.


----------



## Gary E (27 Feb 2012)

Very impressed with the bike stand FF. Write Topeak across it and it'll fetch about £30 on eBay


----------



## Dave W (27 Feb 2012)

Giant XTC SE by Dave W, on Flickr


----------



## Panter (28 Feb 2012)

kinetic-uk said:


> Nice Defy 3. I've only test ridden a friends Defy 2, my bike shop don't let people test ride their bikes so am yet to see how the '11 #4 rides in comparison.
> How do you find it for long distance rides?


 
I've not actually done any long distance on it to be honest, I only got it a little-ish while ago. In fact, on the return journey home from when that picture was taken (the frames maiden voyage) I was offed by a dog which took it out of action for a couple of weeks!

I didn't really do any long distance rides on the SCR, 101.4 miles was the longest but the Defy is noticeably more comfortable with less road buzz etc so I imagine it would be OK


----------



## roadrash (28 Feb 2012)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my-new-giant.88500/
heres mine


----------



## uphillstruggler (28 Feb 2012)

heres my Rapid 4 2010.

flat bars to drops and some new wheels.


----------



## st3v3 (28 Feb 2012)

My new giant :-)


----------



## R600 (28 Feb 2012)

Fokker said:


> View attachment 7336
> 
> 
> My ebay bargain of last year,all it needed was some new tyres


i think i was bidding against you for this one


----------



## uphillstruggler (28 Feb 2012)

st3v3 said:


> My new giant :-)


 
did you get the sofa and cushions to match?


----------



## Psyclist (29 Feb 2012)

Panter said:


> I've not actually done any long distance on it to be honest, I only got it a little-ish while ago. In fact, on the return journey home from when that picture was taken (the frames maiden voyage) I was offed by a dog which took it out of action for a couple of weeks!
> 
> I didn't really do any long distance rides on the SCR, 101.4 miles was the longest but the Defy is noticeably more comfortable with less road buzz etc so I imagine it would be OK


 
Thanks for the reply. My Defy comes with a steel fork so I'll be upgrading the wheels,fork and groupo over time. Mainly wheels first for the fact that the wheels weigh around 3 kilos for the pair.


----------



## Panter (29 Feb 2012)

Found a picture of my TCR! not the greatest, but it'll do


----------



## fungus (29 Feb 2012)

kinetic-uk said:


> Thanks for the reply. My Defy comes with a steel fork so I'll be upgrading the wheels,fork and groupo over time. Mainly wheels first for the fact that the wheels weigh around 3 kilos for the pair.


 
I have a Defy 4 (2009 model) which came with carbon forks at the time. The only things I've upgraded (so far) are the stem/bars, seatpost, saddle & wheels as the stock equipment was pretty heavy. It's a nice bike, quite quick & handles well that is mainly used for commuting. The frame/forks used to be the same throughout the range.


----------



## Linford (29 Feb 2012)

My old OCR1 Bought it new, sold it on, bought it back, then was pinched from my garage.
Can't remember the spec apart from Ally frame, carbon forks, 105 groupset, Truativ chainrings/bottom bracket thingy, 700c x 23 Xero wheels, and fitted me really well. 
I really miss that bike  .

It took me years of hassling to agree to get it back off the dude I sold it to and he only agreed to do that as he had a clipless moment on it, frightened himself silly , and I had a Marin Hybrid he felt more comfortable with.


----------



## uphillstruggler (29 Feb 2012)

kinetic-uk said:


> Nice Defy 3. I've only test ridden a friends Defy 2, my bike shop don't let people test ride their bikes so am yet to see how the '11 #4 rides in comparison.
> How do you find it for long distance rides?


 
Hello Kinetic

there are a couple of stockists in Milton Keynes that would let you try them out for size if thats any help

Chaineys 01908 504004

Roy Pinks 01908 210688

give them a bell, MK is not that far from you if you wanted to ride over


----------



## roadrash (29 Feb 2012)

hi kinetic ....long distances on a defy 2 .. not a problem ,i honestly find mine to be bloody brilliant


----------



## Psyclist (29 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys, had a word with the shop, they said when I've paid enough for the Defy I can ride it and decide whether I want it, or upgrade to a higher end model (although cannot afford that at the moment)

10.7kilos (#4s weight) is lighter than my XC bike and my old retro bike anyway, so can't complain.

Will have her next week.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (29 Feb 2012)

R600 said:


> i think i was bidding against you for this one


 
I was surprised to win the bidding really


----------



## Maylian (29 Feb 2012)

This is my new Giant, arrived today and quickly assembled before work. Now just need to get some new kevlar tyres to match it and I will be a happy bunny...​


----------



## stumpy66 (4 Mar 2012)

Giant defy composite 1 2012. Just after maiden voyage


----------



## Psyclist (4 Mar 2012)

Nice


----------



## Peteaud (4 Mar 2012)

very nice


----------



## Psyclist (4 Mar 2012)

Hey everyone, just a question or maybe a favour.

The weight is 429grams for my Deda stem and bar combined.

Do you think the weight will be considerably different to the stock bars and stem on my Giant Defy? 

Thinking of selling my Deda bars and stem if it won't be.

Could anybody with a 2011/2012 Defy alu model weigh their bars? It'd be a huge help!

Thanks.


----------



## Psyclist (10 Mar 2012)

Here she is! My new Defy 4 2011.


















Here's the planned spec for her as time passes, I'll weight reduce the bike:

And yes, 2.7kilos for the stock wheelset without cassette,tyres and tubes.


----------



## Gary E (10 Mar 2012)

Ahhhhhh get the saddle off the wall, get the saddle off the wall!!!!

lol, great looking bike. Will be looking at one of those myself for my next purchase.


----------



## Psyclist (10 Mar 2012)

Cheers Gary.


----------



## stumpy66 (11 Mar 2012)

Looks nice, expensive to change all that. are you doingmit a bit a time?


----------



## Psyclist (11 Mar 2012)

stumpy66 said:


> Looks nice, expensive to change all that. are you doingmit a bit a time?


 
Thanks. And yup, doing it bit by bit. I would've bought a higher end Defy but I had been bikeless for about a year.


----------



## Rob500 (11 Mar 2012)

Here my Defy 2.5 - Triple 3 x 9 Tiagra


----------



## Psyclist (11 Mar 2012)

*^*
*|*
Nice, do you know the weight of it?


----------



## Rob500 (11 Mar 2012)

Sorry, I don't know for sure. The blurb on the Giant site says that the 2.5 weighs 9.34 Kgs. But it came with different wheels when I got it. The previous owner had put Mavic Aksiums on it and I put Michelin Krylion Carbon folders on. I don't know what difference that would make compared with the original Alex wheels & Kenda Kriterium tyres.


----------



## Psyclist (11 Mar 2012)

Probably pushed it down a kilo +, The wheels on my Defy 4 weigh 2.7kilos without tyres etc.
I'm getting Aksiums myself.


----------



## Alembicbassman (12 Mar 2012)

My 2010 Defy 4 triple with the Giant fitted mudguard set, spd m520 pedals, spare tube, mini-pump and tyre levers in Topeak seatpack weighs 11.5kg.


----------



## Psyclist (12 Mar 2012)

11kilos with pedals for me.


----------



## Maylian (12 Mar 2012)

Anyone have any suggestions for slimline saddle bags preferably made by Giant or unbranded to go with our new Giant roadies? Ideally something that looks like Stumpy's but unfortunately he doesn't know the model reference


----------



## Psyclist (12 Mar 2012)

Giant Shadow?


----------



## stumpy66 (12 Mar 2012)

Maylian said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for slimline saddle bags preferably made by Giant or unbranded to go with our new Giant roadies? Ideally something that looks like Stumpy's but unfortunately he doesn't know the model reference


Ive had a scout around, its A giant shadow qr saddle bag, found here http://www.ashcycles.com/site/giant-shadow-qr-saddle-bag?zenid=f23b38306ba7057f88f38a6e827ff9d4


----------



## stumpy66 (12 Mar 2012)

stumpy66 said:


> Ive had a scout around, its A giant shadow qr saddle bag, found here http://www.ashcycles.com/site/giant-shadow-qr-saddle-bag?zenid=f23b38306ba7057f88f38a6e827ff9d4


It looks bigger in the pic thna it does in real life


----------



## Maylian (12 Mar 2012)

Awesome thanks for that Stumpy, looks good. That shadow pro looks really nice as well, thanks for the suggestions


----------



## stumpy66 (12 Mar 2012)

Maylian said:


> Awesome thanks for that Stumpy, looks good. That shadow pro looks really nice as well, thanks for the suggestions


The pro is nice, its a hard shell case, but id spent enough that day on the bike, cages, lezyne pump, tube and tyre levers so opted formthe cheaper bag


----------



## Alembicbassman (17 Mar 2012)

My newish 2010 Defy 4 with the Giant specific mudguard set and newly fitted Tortec Velocity pannier rack.


----------



## Psyclist (17 Mar 2012)

Looks good. Same spec as my 2011 Defy 4, I love mine


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Mar 2012)

This is my Defy 2 - had it for about a month & very pleased.


----------



## Psyclist (20 Mar 2012)

Love it. Only thing I'd change is the bar tape.


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Mar 2012)

It's not too garish, or light, and is standing up well... I quite like it !

It's certainly very comfortable and well-padded.


----------



## Psyclist (20 Mar 2012)

Arjimlad said:


> It's not too garish, or light, and is standing up well... I quite like it !
> 
> It's certainly very comfortable and well-padded.


 
All good then! Change it when it's required I guess. My white tape is going brown already.


----------



## musa (21 Mar 2012)

Where's the best place to get suitable mudguards from? I'm getting mine in a few hours so big changes from fixed/ss


----------



## Psyclist (21 Mar 2012)

musa said:


> Where's the best place to get suitable mudguards from? I'm getting mine in a few hours so big changes from fixed/ss


What model Giant? I'm assuming Defy? Try J E James *click here*.


----------



## musa (21 Mar 2012)

kinetic-uk said:


> What model Giant? I'm assuming Defy? Try J E James *click here*.



Yeah defy 4 2010 model


----------



## Psyclist (21 Mar 2012)

musa said:


> Yeah defy 4 2010 model


 
They'll be fine then  

Also, check that your Defy has front and rear mudguard eyelets as my 2011 Defy 4 has only one.


----------



## musa (21 Mar 2012)

kinetic-uk said:


> They'll be fine then
> 
> Also, check that your Defy has front and rear mudguard eyelets as my 2011 Defy 4 has only one.




Ahh ok thanks for the heads up


----------



## tjw_78 (21 Mar 2012)

My new Defy 2. Only 10 miles on the clock


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Mar 2012)

Lovely...


----------



## tjw_78 (21 Mar 2012)

Note the awful pedals!!!


----------



## stumpy66 (21 Mar 2012)

Nice, yeah chnage those pedals


----------



## stumpy66 (21 Mar 2012)

stumpy66 said:


> Giant defy composite 1 2012. Just after maiden voyage
> View attachment 7503
> View attachment 7503


Just changed stem from a 110 to 90mm, just stretching too far, a run tomorrow will tell if ive got it right


----------



## Alembicbassman (22 Mar 2012)

The 2010 Defy 4 has front and rear eyes, see my photos further up the thread for the Giant specific mudguards.


----------



## musa (22 Mar 2012)

Oh ok good. Cheers


----------



## Psyclist (29 Mar 2012)

My Giant at the moment, with a fugly temporary saddle (until I get my Selle Italia) and stripped down. 
Hopefully my 2300 groupo on auction will sell for a good price, so I can get my 10 speed on the bike. 

Anyone know if the rear wheel can take a 10 speed cassettte?


----------



## musa (29 Mar 2012)

Does anyone Kno if vavert mudguards would fit?


----------



## Psyclist (30 Mar 2012)

musa said:


> Does anyone Kno if vavert mudguards would fit?


 
I wouldn't see why they wouldn't, but you could always email the shop selling them and ask to make sure.

Just put my MicroSHIFT/Forte shifters on, now just need to get the rest of the groupo. And bar tape.


----------



## musa (30 Mar 2012)

Nice


----------



## Psyclist (30 Mar 2012)

musa said:


> Nice


 
Thanks, I'll upload a shot of it with the new stuff on it when done.


----------



## musa (30 Mar 2012)

kinetic-uk said:


> Thanks, I'll upload a shot of it with the new stuff on it when done.



Let me know how it goes you might just tempt me to follow suit (dep if I can source cheaply)
By the way do u know if Cree lights are good? I've seen a pair up for grabs


----------



## Psyclist (30 Mar 2012)

musa said:


> Let me know how it goes you might just tempt me to follow suit (dep if I can source cheaply)
> By the way do u know if Cree lights are good? I've seen a pair up for grabs


 
Will do. I'm going to test the shifters as soon as the bike's built. You'll have to look for Microshift Arsis in the U.K as these were from a friend in America.

Cree lights - I've heard nothing but good about them on various sites, so I'd go for them. I may be buying some for my summer night rides, also try out Cat Eye lights.


----------



## musa (30 Mar 2012)

Yh I got cateyes already. Looking for addition oomph. Seeing as u said that I'll check them out now


----------



## musa (30 Mar 2012)

Got them absolUte fab. During the chaos caused by a ton of cyclists doing a road blockage someone did make a remark on them


----------



## CRC (31 Mar 2012)

After a bit of advice from you Giant people...

I've got a 2010 Defy 2 but want to upgrade to something carbon with similar geometry to my current Defy. I've been looking at the new Defy range and have narrowed it down to either the Defy Composite 1 or the Defy Advanced 3. If anybody has either bike I'd love to hear how you're getting on with it.

Is the Advanced 3 worth the extra £200 for the better frame or should I plump for the Composite which has Ultegra all round?

Cosmetically, I do prefer the look of the Composite, not so keen on the 10 week wait I was quoted though!


----------



## Psyclist (31 Mar 2012)

CRC said:


> After a bit of advice from you Giant people...
> 
> I've got a 2010 Defy 2 but want to upgrade to something carbon with similar geometry to my current Defy. I've been looking at the new Defy range and have narrowed it down to either the Defy Composite 1 or the Defy Advanced 3. If anybody has either bike I'd love to hear how you're getting on with it.
> 
> ...


 
Stumpy has a Composite, check page 2.


----------



## CRC (31 Mar 2012)

kinetic-uk said:


> Stumpy has a Composite, check page 2.


Cheers, have messaged him.

I'm edging towards the Composite. Any tips to avoid/shorten the wait happily received!


----------



## Dan_h (31 Mar 2012)

Here is my Giant Bowery '72. It is the 2011 model in unpainted steel running fixed at 48x17. The only change from stock is the San Marco saddle.


----------



## Psyclist (31 Mar 2012)

Dan_h said:


> Here is my Giant Bowery '72. It is the 2011 model in unpainted steel running fixed at 48x17. The only change from stock is the San Marco saddle.


 
Nice, is that a rubber grip on the bars?


----------



## Psyclist (31 Mar 2012)

CRC said:


> Any tips to avoid/shorten the wait happily received!


 
Not too sure to be honest. 10 weeks can fly by if you let it though.

Did they say why? I'm guessing it's because they have to make the bike and then ship it from Taiwan?


----------



## Dan_h (31 Mar 2012)

kinetic-uk said:


> Nice, is that a rubber grip on the bars?


 
It's foam grip from the brakes downwards, no tape or anything above the brakes.


----------



## CRC (31 Mar 2012)

kinetic-uk said:


> Not too sure to be honest. 10 weeks can fly by if you let it though.
> 
> Did they say why? I'm guessing it's because they have to make the bike and then ship it from Taiwan?


They didn't say, but Stumpy says they underestimated demand and don't have the stock. So, yeah, I guess they're on a boat somewhere heading over. Will ring my local Giant dealers and see if anyone has one in stock, not likely but worth a go.

Like you say, 10 weeks will fly, but leaves only a couple of weeks preparation time for summer events.


----------



## Psyclist (1 Apr 2012)

Dan_h said:


> It's foam grip from the brakes downwards, no tape or anything above the brakes.


 
Ah I see. If you're okay with it, leave it be, but sometimes it's good to have fully wrapped bars so you can alter hand positions.



CRC said:


> They didn't say, but Stumpy says they underestimated demand and don't have the stock. So, yeah, I guess they're on a boat somewhere heading over. Will ring my local Giant dealers and see if anyone has one in stock, not likely but worth a go.
> 
> Like you say, 10 weeks will fly, but leaves only a couple of weeks preparation time for summer events.


 
I see what you mean, I've left myself ride-less for the next month due to a groupset change.

Who told you 10 weeks? A local bike shop? Maybe check online stores, I'm sure they'll have some in stock ready to be delivered.


----------



## stumpy66 (1 Apr 2012)

They were expecting a delivery mid april to the uk, so,i was told so stock might be available sooner.


----------



## Psyclist (2 Jun 2012)

My Defy 4 as she sits now...watch out for an overhaul....


----------



## defy-one (2 Jun 2012)

Anyone know if the 2012 Defy 2 can take 25c or even 28c tyres for the winter?


----------



## musa (2 Jun 2012)

530kam said:


> Anyone know if the 2012 Defy 2 can take 25c or even 28c tyres for the winter?



25c for sure 
28c not sure but most likely


----------



## musa (2 Jun 2012)

kinetic-uk said:


> My Defy 4 as she sits now...watch out for an overhaul....



Mine needs an overall too I've abandoned. If I can I'll strip it and sell parts to make as commuter


----------



## Psyclist (3 Jun 2012)

musa said:


> Mine needs an overall too I've abandoned. If I can I'll strip it and sell parts to
> make as commuter


 
I decided to sell mine after getting some money toward a better Giant frame:

If anyone wants to buy the frame with fork, headset, spacers, BB and seat clamp, ebay item #: 261037433220


----------



## musa (3 Jun 2012)

kinetic-uk said:


> I decided to sell mine after getting some money toward a better Giant frame:
> 
> If anyone wants to buy the frame with fork, headset, spacers, BB and seat clamp, ebay item #: 261037433220



Wow this going too

Whats your plans now?


----------



## defy-one (23 Jun 2012)

My Defy fresh from the shop. Thanks to all that helped with info and getting me started.
700 in Windsor were brilliant. When I told them it's my first road bike and first clipless adventure, they suggested i get onto a turbo trainer to fit the bike and let me practice clipping in/out before sending me on my way. This is what I call customer service!!

plans for the near future ..... Fit a water bottle. Get a puncture kit,spare tubes and some tyre levers. Buy a Garmin edge 200.
Plans for the long term future ...... Blue lizard skin bar tape, white 105 hoods,Blue tyres (700 x 25c), and a blue saddle.

Plans for the immediate ... Ride ride ride ride :-) :-)


----------



## Nearly there (23 Jun 2012)

Nice bike happy riding


----------



## JonF (23 Jun 2012)

Not the best photo but here's my 2010 advanced, having changed a bit since leaving the factory and losing 800g in the process.


----------



## Peteaud (23 Jun 2012)

JonF said:


> Not the best photo but here's my 2010 advanced, having changed a bit since leaving the factory and losing 800g in the process.


 

loving that.


----------



## Peteaud (23 Jun 2012)

My 2010 defy 2






What do you think, when i fit a new saddle, white or black?


----------



## stumpy66 (23 Jun 2012)

Peteaud said:


> My 2010 defy 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


White, imho


----------



## stumpy66 (23 Jun 2012)

JonF said:


> Not the best photo but here's my 2010 advanced, having changed a bit since leaving the factory and losing 800g in the process.


Nice, what chnages did you make


----------



## Peteaud (23 Jun 2012)

stumpy66 said:


> White, imho


I agree


----------



## JonF (23 Jun 2012)

Stumpy66 - I've changed the wheels, tyres, saddle, cassette, skewers, shifters, stem.


----------



## Gary E (23 Jun 2012)

....and it started off as a tandem


----------



## eshroom (24 Jun 2012)

all this is making me want a Giant... hmmm and I just bought a Felt.


----------



## musa (24 Jun 2012)

What felt? I've had the chance to have both. Just last week I sold my defy4


----------



## wisdom (24 Jun 2012)

Please could someone tell me how to upload photos?


----------



## Gary E (24 Jun 2012)

Click on 'Upload a File' (next to the post reply button). Find the image you want and you're there


----------



## Gary E (24 Jun 2012)

Simples


----------



## Gary E (24 Jun 2012)

Oh yeah forgot to say, you need to select 'Thumbnail' or 'Full image'. Thumbnail as above. Full image as in this post


----------



## wisdom (24 Jun 2012)

Sorry cannot find the button next to post reply.


----------



## roadrash (24 Jun 2012)

i think you may need a certain number of posts before you can post photos.. (i could be wrong)


----------



## wisdom (24 Jun 2012)

Thanks that would explain the no show on the button
I'll just have to get involved in more threads.


----------



## Gary E (24 Jun 2012)




----------



## wisdom (24 Jun 2012)

We will try again at a later date it seems i have to install some form of filesharing software


----------



## wisdom (24 Jun 2012)

No it isnt on mine and i am struggling with some photo sharing website i uploaded the photo onto it and now cfannot find it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Gary E (24 Jun 2012)

You don't need to use a fileshare website. You can have it as a JPEG anywhere on your computer. You just click that button (that for some reason you don't have ) and select it.


----------



## R600 (29 Jun 2012)

Just put her together and will probably use it to commute on day shift. i did think about TTing on her but i spin out on the compact chainset


----------



## Janeyb (29 Jun 2012)

My lovely workhorse. Just managed Way of the Roses with no problems. Off for a camping weekend too at some point. Keep thinking I'll upgrade to a cross but this baby just goes on and on!!!


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Jun 2012)

2011 Defy 2 with Schwalbe tyres.


----------



## roadrash (29 Jun 2012)

exactly the same as mine (well it will be when i get myself some of them tyres )


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Jun 2012)

Love it. Doing a 100km challenge on it at 11pm tomorrow...will probably put the mudguards on though, as it is due to be wet. 

Bit of a Tory bike though, all that blue, especially when most of my bike gear is blue too.


----------



## roadrash (29 Jun 2012)

i have crud mk2 s on permanantly
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my-new-giant.88500/

good luck tomorrow


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Jul 2012)

Thanks - started 11pm, finished 4.20am, in bed at 5.30am... it was very wet, challenging climbs and fast descents. Fantastic experience and apart from one swiftly-sorted flat tyre, all went well. I will now spend an enjoyable hour cleaning my bike.


----------



## wisdom (1 Jul 2012)

My new giant defy 3 an excellent purchase


----------



## defy-one (1 Jul 2012)

On my 32 miler today


----------



## stumpy66 (2 Jul 2012)

defy-one said:


> View attachment 10559
> 
> 
> On my 32 miler today


Nice bench, in Giant blue as well


----------



## re84uk (4 Jul 2012)

My Defy 2


----------



## re84uk (15 Jul 2012)

Just installed new wheels and tyres, hurray.


----------



## SoloCyclist (21 Jul 2012)

I'm already on the Carbon thread, but any excuse


----------



## Gary E (21 Jul 2012)

Beautiful looking machine


----------



## re84uk (21 Jul 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Zofo (24 Jul 2012)

My pride and joy--a 2010 Defy Advanced, with nothing very stock about it any more!


----------



## defy-one (24 Jul 2012)

Thats nice .... But needs a white saddle


----------



## captainhastings (24 Jul 2012)

My defy 2 I keep thinking an upgrade would be good but in all honesty the bike does every thing I want and more


----------



## captainhastings (24 Jul 2012)

Janeyb said:


> View attachment 10479
> 
> 
> My lovely workhorse. Just managed Way of the Roses with no problems. Off for a camping weekend too at some point. Keep thinking I'll upgrade to a cross but this baby just goes on and on!!!


What model is that one ?


----------



## defy-one (24 Jul 2012)

captainhastings said:


> My defy 2 I keep thinking an upgrade would be good but in all honesty the bike does every thing I want and more



Great bikes indeed. She is crying out for white bar tape IMO :-)


----------



## Janeyb (25 Jul 2012)

captainhastings said:


> What model is that one ?



It's an old SCR 4


----------



## captainhastings (25 Jul 2012)

Janeyb said:


> It's an old SCR 4


 
looks a nice work horse


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Jul 2012)

No pics but someone had a defy 2 at work today, aluminium, only sora group etc n stock wheels but couldn't believe how light it was. There was a ribble gran fondo next to it in carbon and there was nary a difference.

Methinks I will give giant a serious look next time I get a new bike!


----------



## captainhastings (26 Jul 2012)

First thing I noticed with mine was how light it was but I was replacing a tdf carrera not that there was any thing wrong with that


----------



## Jon Baines (4 Aug 2012)

Thought id throw my new one in the hat:







Just waiting for my Elite bottle cages & Scicon Aeronaut to come now and its all ready 

(Also that protecter is coming off! ha)


----------



## compo (4 Aug 2012)

Cheap and cheerful for river banks. Finished building it today.


----------



## R600 (4 Aug 2012)

SoloCyclist said:


> I'm already on the Carbon thread, but any excuse


I wish


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Aug 2012)

Granted this is my Cannondale, but the title didn't specify Giant what, and it's a 60cm frame with loads of seat post. I'm 6' 5" and lots of people think my bike is for Giants


----------



## wisdom (4 Aug 2012)

Where do you get the small rear wheel stands from please ?
and what are they called ?


----------



## Jon Baines (4 Aug 2012)

wisdom said:


> Where do you get the small rear wheel stands from please ?
> and what are they called ?


Here you go 

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Pro-Bike-Di..._medium=Product_Search&utm_campaign=Froogle02


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Aug 2012)

wisdom said:


> Where do you get the small rear wheel stands from please ?
> and what are they called ?


Beaten to it by JB, but I actually got mine from Halfords when I had some vouchers I could only use there.

I can't remember how much they were, but the Pro branded ones from Tredz are cheaper as long as P&P is free, be advised, these things are quite heavy.


----------



## Chappy (5 Aug 2012)

Just got my DEFY 5


----------



## angeleye (5 Aug 2012)

show of my giant? oh why not!


----------



## compo (5 Aug 2012)

angeleye said:


> show of my giant? oh why not!


 
That's worth a second viewing. Love it!!


----------



## SoloCyclist (5 Aug 2012)

angeleye said:


> show of my giant? oh why not!


 I've never seen anything like that. Can you give us some background to it? All the boring details if you don't mind.


----------



## angeleye (5 Aug 2012)

its a giant mcr2, designed by mike burrows, after he designed the lotus bike that boardman won the Olympics on , he designed this for giant shortly afterwards the uci changed the rulings so all bikes used in their races had to have the double triangle design hence production stopped, and as i gather they are reasonably rare , originally this would have had the mike burrows wheels with the massive carbon spokes and alloy rims, mine is sporting aerospokes and dura ace running gear, its a full carbon monocoque and very aero design, although on the heavier side compared to modern frames especially with the aerospokes too, i love it though


----------



## SoloCyclist (5 Aug 2012)

Interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## re84uk (5 Aug 2012)

Love the MCR2


----------



## Cheshire Celt (5 Aug 2012)

That's very nice


----------



## Chappy (5 Aug 2012)

MCR2 very nice


----------



## jefmcg (15 Aug 2012)

Posted this in it's own thread, why not here as well. It's my new Avail 2, due to celebrate it's 1000km birthday tomorrow (thanks Strava for remembering that!)







(not as cool as the mcr2)


----------



## defy-one (15 Aug 2012)

Brilliant pic User9609 - I so love the kick stand!!!!!!! :-)


----------



## MissyR (25 Aug 2012)

Ah how fitting a Giant thread  this is my beastie of choice at the moment but I am currently looking around for an upgrade and possibly moving onto some drops 

Its an oldie but a goodie the FCR


----------



## STEPHAN DAVIS (11 Sep 2012)

Would anyone have any advice on upgrading front forks on my Defy 5 to carbon or should i just hang on and upgrade the whole bike (In around 18 years time when my children have grown up and left home and i can afford it)?


----------



## defy-one (11 Sep 2012)

I would wait. Or sell the 5 when you can afford the 1 or 2.
The cost of a carbon fork and fettling wouldn't be worth it imo


----------



## STEPHAN DAVIS (11 Sep 2012)

I thought that would be the answer! New bike it is then - sorry kids!


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Sep 2012)

defy-one said:


> Brilliant pic User9609 - I so love the kick stand!!!!!!! :-)


 
I'll second that..


----------



## roadrash (20 Sep 2012)

bought another giant for offroad duties

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/2nd-patter-of-little-pedals.111777/#post-2050938


----------



## Cycleops (30 Sep 2012)

Thought someone might like to see an oldie for a change. A cfr 2 from 1992 I think. Can anyone confirm that? Ultegra groupset. Composite forks and tubes with ali lugs.


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Sep 2012)

got one of those myself albeit at 96/97 model shod with 105 groupset, I broke the shifters a while back and thus its stuck in my garage. just trying to gather some funds to resurrect. That one not a CFR1? it came with ultrega?


----------



## Cycleops (30 Sep 2012)

[quote="MrGrumpy, post: 2069346, member: 846"That one not a CFR1? it came with ultrega?[/quote]

I don't know, may well be a cfr1. The only reason I thought it was a cfr1 was that I saw one on the net posted as such. It has full Ultegra set which I imagine to be original. First supplied through a bike shop in Holland, eventually ending up here in Ghana. Quite nice to ride. Not bad for £65!


----------



## mpeter (1 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 1985542, member: 9609"]21 year old, somewhere between 30 to 40,000 miles



[/quote]
Nice bike but more importantly, where's that road?


----------



## mpeter (1 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2069566, member: 9609"]Looks a bit different in street view, but this is the same spot LINK I am sure you can work it out from there.

Here are some more pictures I have taken in the valley below LINK

Fantastic cycling countryside, often never see another vehicle[/quote]

It's a long time since I've been to that part of the world. I definitely need to find an excuse to get up there with the bike. Lovely photo's as well.


----------



## postman (2 Oct 2012)

st3v3 said:


> My new giant :-)


That is very tasty,i like that very very much.


----------



## postman (2 Oct 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Granted this is my Cannondale, but the title didn't specify Giant what, and it's a 60cm frame with loads of seat post. I'm 6' 5" and lots of people think my bike is for Giants


It great to see bikes for us longer blokes.It's nice to know they are out there,and that we can get a great bike without hassle.


----------



## postman (2 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 1985542, member: 9609"]21 year old, somewhere between 30 to 40,000 miles




[/quote]
This picture should win an award.Call me weird,but that bike is saying to me,look at me old untidy,not fashionable.But hey i am still here.I love it.


----------



## ELPTX51 (2 Oct 2012)

Six weeks old 2012 Defy 1. A whole new appreciation for riding and still going strong.


----------



## Basil.B (2 Oct 2012)

Nice, I'm hoping to get one soon!


----------



## marshmella (2 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 1985692, member: 9609"]It took me forever to balance that - then the only car I seen all evening come along - I had to start again.[/quote]
Fanta-stick


----------



## Steve Malkin (2 Oct 2012)

Cycleops said:


> View attachment 13223
> 
> 
> Thought someone might like to see an oldie for a change. A cfr 2 from 1992 I think. Can anyone confirm that? Ultegra groupset. Composite forks and tubes with ali lugs.


 
Very nice, but that chains a bit slack....


----------



## Peteaud (3 Nov 2012)

Now with Schwalbe Lugano and a Charge spoon saddle.


----------



## defy-one (3 Nov 2012)

Me likey likey


----------



## roadrash (3 Nov 2012)

Peteaud said:


> Now with Schwalbe Lugano and a Charge spoon saddle.


 very nice


----------



## Peteaud (3 Nov 2012)

Freshy Zaino'd as well.


----------



## sep1988 (7 Nov 2012)

This I love unconditionally....


----------



## Basil.B (7 Nov 2012)

Nice pic, I'm still waiting to get mine!


----------



## defy-one (7 Nov 2012)

Seeing that pic, so want to ride to the coast. Brilliant pic,so envious dude


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Nov 2012)

Here is my TCX1 - very sorry about the poor quality pic'; will do a better one when time allows.

Long story short: ordered 2013 model in blue/black but when it arrived it was noticed that one of the rear brake bosses was out of skew - how that happened is a mystery. Giant do not have 2013 frames available for warranty till Feb 2013. The white/black/red 2012 frame that I now have was available immediately. It looks gorgeous so I took this option. I now have 2013 spec' on 2012 frame - brakes are the only difference as far as I know.

Purchased this for £1000 dead. Very well equipped for the price with 105 brifters. front and rear mech's. FSA Megaexo 46/36 and TRP CX9 brakes. The latter was a major selling point for me. I had gravitated to a cross bike as I wanted fatter tyres to cope with the dreadful roads where I live + wanted to do some light trailwork too. I had had canti's before and they were a shuddering nightmare. The TRP CX9's being linear pull took this out of the equation - result!

Standard spec' bike apart from 32mm Schwalbe Marathon Supremes instead of Kenda Small Blocks and Jagwire brake blocks - softer,& grippier than the standard TRP fodder.

Initial impressions are that this is a lively and quick bike. The tyres do a terrific job of ironing out the road imperfections, the relaxed geometry is spot-on for my 56 year old body and the brakes are first class. Re: the TRP brakes. Having been used to MTB discs I was a little concerned about how well these would stop. All I can say is that following a couple of fast descent stops they do an incredible job of stopping bike and fat (15 stone) rider very very quickly.

Loving this bike!


----------



## Peteaud (18 Nov 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Dec 2012)

My new to me Giant SCR 2, going to see about a nice set of wheels and new bars and stem to bling it a bit, very nice and grateful to the generous individual who offered it to me


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Dec 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> My new to me Giant SCR 2, going to see about a *nice black saddle to finish it off*


FTFY


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Dec 2012)

lol funnily enough I have one to put on it, reckon that white charge spoon will suit my 2012 Langster !


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Dec 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> lol funnily enough I have one to put on it, reckon that white charge spoon will suit my 2012 Langster !


I suppose as they came with a white saddle anyway. I'd still go black though


----------



## Spartak (5 Jan 2013)

Recently acquired a Giant Defy 3 frame & my LBS built it up with parts from my now retired Peugeot Performance. Will use it as my winter training / commute bike.


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Feb 2013)

Walked past Daphne this afternoon and her clean and shiny calipers and gleaming paintwork made me take these photos.


----------



## Alembicbassman (28 Feb 2013)

Latest acquisition as of last night's trip to the seaside, Immingham looks much better at night . Giant Defy 4 (2009 model with the carbon fork). It's getting a proper service by me. Hope to get it on the road by Saturday morning for the club run. Replaced front an rear mechs from my spare parts bin with better ones.


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Feb 2013)

Alembicbassman said:


> Latest acquisition as of last night's trip to the seaside, Immingham looks much better at night . Giant Defy 4 (2009 model with the carbon fork). It's getting a proper service by me. Hope to get it on the road by Saturday morning for the club run. Replaced front an rear mechs from my spare parts bin with better ones.]
> 
> You'll be needing some wheels...!


----------



## Alembicbassman (28 Feb 2013)

They were too dirty to be allowed into the house.


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Feb 2013)

Especially with a white sofa !

Enjoy building her up.


----------



## Alembicbassman (28 Feb 2013)

I know a bike is clean when I can put it on the white sofa


----------



## Peteaud (28 Feb 2013)

Alembicbassman said:


> Latest acquisition as of last night's trip to the seaside, Immingham looks much better at night . Giant Defy 4 (2009 model with the carbon fork). It's getting a proper service by me. Hope to get it on the road by Saturday morning for the club run. Replaced front an rear mechs from my spare parts bin with better ones.


 
My Mrs would go kin mental if i did that.


----------



## djb1971 (28 Feb 2013)

Peteaud said:


> My Mrs would go lin mental if i did that.


So would mine, in fact she's just told me not to get any ideas!


----------



## Alembicbassman (28 Feb 2013)

Ahh...the joys of being single


----------



## Alembicbassman (1 Mar 2013)

All back together, rides nice. Had to use the original 2200 rear mech in the end as the Sunrace one I had didn't fit properly. Had to buy new tyres too as the previous owner had bodged a puncture repair damaging the sidewall, only noticed the bulge when the tyres were inflated to correct pressure.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (1 Mar 2013)

Not my giant but my partners  

A very Tiny Giant :P


----------



## roadrash (8 Mar 2013)

my giant number 3 can be seen here

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my-new-giant-number-3.125723/#post-2351925


----------



## Alembicbassman (11 Mar 2013)

New (lightly used) Shimano RS10 wheels for my Defy 4 (above)

Paid £50 inc Vittoria Pro Slick folding tyres (added a new 8sp cassette from my parts bin). 

Bike was 10.5 kg with spd pedals, now 9.9 kg


----------



## Kins (11 Mar 2013)

Had this about a month. Got damaged during delivery and still waiting for it to get sorted so not been used much. Love it though.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Mar 2013)

Kins said:


> Had this about a month. Got damaged during delivery and still waiting for it to get sorted so not been used much. Love it though.


That's rather nice. I sympathise with you. My TCX1 was delivered in Nov last year with a rear brake boss (CX bike) out of skew. VERY frustrating.


----------



## BDK (12 Mar 2013)

Is it comfortable whilst on the hoods the way the bars are set up?It looks like you could flip the stem and level up the bars to make all hand positions comfortable.


----------



## Kins (12 Mar 2013)

Actually most comfortable I've been on a road bike. I have dodgy fingers from peripheral neuropathy so grip with my palms more than fingers if that makes any sense.


----------



## Neil363 (12 Mar 2013)

Picked up my first road bike today. After much deliberation, I was torn between a Trek 1.2 and this........A Giant Defy 3 in black, white and a touch of red!

Far too windy today to have a real go on it but love what little I have riden on it so far.


----------



## Kies (12 Mar 2013)

Kins said:


> Had this about a month. Got damaged during delivery and still waiting for it to get sorted so not been used much. Love it though.




One day i will sell my Defy 1 and get me an SCR or TCR


----------



## flying start (12 Mar 2013)

My giant rapid 3 with SRAM s27 wheels 
Now with fizik saddle in red and black and pz racing carbon bars cut to 460 with bar ends


----------



## Kies (12 Mar 2013)

Love rapids ... As good or better than my spesh sirrus elite


----------



## Kies (13 Mar 2013)

My pair of Giants


----------



## Kins (13 Mar 2013)

Very white, with my grubby hands they wouldn't do very well!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Mar 2013)

Neil363 said:


> Picked up my first road bike today. After much deliberation, I was torn between a Trek 1.2 and this........A Giant Defy 3 in black, white and a touch of red!
> 
> Far too windy today to have a real go on it but love what little I have riden on it so far.


 
Very nice bike but the slight colour difference in the two reds would do my head in.


----------



## MisterStan (14 Mar 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Very nice bike but the slight colour difference in the two reds would do my head in.


Needs black bar tape. Or a red saddle.


----------



## Neil363 (14 Mar 2013)

Red saddle is the next purchase.

Although I have seen a couple of nice red/Black/white ones that I'm quite tempted by.

All depends how comfy they are!


----------



## Kins (14 Mar 2013)

Oh and red tyres!


----------



## Neil363 (14 Mar 2013)

I sense this thread and you lot may cost me a fair bit of cash.


----------



## MisterStan (14 Mar 2013)

Neil363 said:


> I sense this thread and you lot may cost me a fair bit of cash.


Only if you bow to peer pressure. Or have no taste.


----------



## Kies (14 Mar 2013)

Black bar tape - black/white striped tyres


----------



## DaveK (15 Mar 2013)

Neil363 said:


> Picked up my first road bike today. After much deliberation, I was torn between a Trek 1.2 and this........A Giant Defy 3 in black, white and a touch of red!
> 
> Far too windy today to have a real go on it but love what little I have riden on it so far.


I'm very much liking this. How are you getting on with the 2013 Sora? This bike is on my short list of next bike purchase and the 2013 Sora seems head and shoulders better than the previous version.


----------



## Neil363 (15 Mar 2013)

DaveK said:


> I'm very much liking this. How are you getting on with the 2013 Sora? This bike is on my short list of next bike purchase and the 2013 Sora seems head and shoulders better than the previous version.



Probably not the best person to ask as I've never actually ridden anything else other than my hybrid, so have nothing to compare it to. 

I can however say everything is lovely and smooth and the shifters are easy enough to use.

Sorry I can't be more of a help.


----------



## DaveK (15 Mar 2013)

Cheers for the reply, I still ride with downtube shifters so you have more experience than I do.


----------



## i hate hills (15 Mar 2013)

Wow lots of nice FEE FI FO FUMS on here.


----------



## roadrash (15 Mar 2013)

i hate hills said:


> Wow lots of nice FEE FI FO FUMS on here.


 There certainly is ,itwas pointed out on my post that you need more than one golden egg for the purchase


----------



## fungus (20 Mar 2013)

TCR






DEFY






ATX 840


----------



## neilb1906 (22 Mar 2013)

New to forum, so treat me kindly!!

Defy Advanced 2 with 105 and Mavics.


----------



## Basil.B (22 Mar 2013)

Nice looking bike!


----------



## JonF (25 Mar 2013)

My advanced has changed a little from 6 pages back. Considering some 80mm carbon's next, purely for asthetics


----------



## wisdom (6 Apr 2013)

Finally persuaded my 15 year old to get rid of his bmx and get a real bike.This is what he exchanged it for.I do believe were getting there.he now has gears and can realistically travel distances.


----------



## Therapor (7 Apr 2013)

JonF said:


>


I really like that


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Apr 2013)

Neil363 said:


> Picked up my first road bike today. After much deliberation, I was torn between a Trek 1.2 and this........A Giant Defy 3 in black, white and a touch of red!
> 
> Far too windy today to have a real go on it but love what little I have riden on it so far.



what size is that?


----------



## Neil363 (8 Apr 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> what size is that?



I just know it as a 'large'. Don't know exact inches I'm afraid.


----------



## Cyclist33 (8 Apr 2013)

Ta - also, what is the diameter of the seatpost? Interested to know if my carbon 27.2mm one would fit it!
How tall are you? I've specced up for the M/L size which seemed about right when I tried it.

Stu


----------



## Neil363 (8 Apr 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Ta - also, what is the diameter of the seatpost? Interested to know if my carbon 27.2mm one would fit it!
> How tall are you? I've specced up for the M/L size which seemed about right when I tried it.
> 
> Stu



I'm 6ft 1. Tried a smaller Trek and a larger Specialized but this felt spot on from the second I got on it and so was good enough for me. 

Not sure regarding the post. Are there any marking stating the seatpost diameter I can look for?


----------



## Zee (9 Apr 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Ta - also, what is the diameter of the seatpost? Interested to know if my carbon 27.2mm one would fit it!


 
Giant have an odd habit of speccing their bikes with a 30.9mm rather than 27.2/31.6mm like everyone else.

Your carbon post will need shimming to increase its diameter.

and whilst I'm here...


----------



## Alembicbassman (13 Apr 2013)

Now with nippier RS10 wheels and folding tyres (£50 ) and a nice Guizzo stem instead of that nasty angular one.


----------



## clockhammer (14 Apr 2013)

Here is my Defy 2 with new mavics. 






I just picked up this Revel 0 29er yesterday. Have only managed an 8 mile ride with a mixture of 'road' and 'off road' and the bike handles both very well, think i will enjoy this bike.






Turning into a Giant fanboy


----------



## matthat (14 Apr 2013)

[QUOTE 2398429, member: 9609"]




Is this, show off the bald patch or show off the Giant? _(this picture should cover both)_
1991 Speederlite - 30k+ and still going[/quote]
That's a nice pic!!


----------



## matthat (14 Apr 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Needs black bar tape. Or a red saddle.


Do you mean like this!!




Had this about 4 weeks now and love it!! Legs still adjusting to it as i've come off a MTB and Hybrid. I've done several 10/15 milers and a few 20's and one 56 miler.


----------



## MisterStan (14 Apr 2013)

matthat said:


> Do you mean like this!!
> View attachment 21983
> 
> Had this about 4 weeks now and love it!! Legs still adjusting to it as i've come off a MTB and Hybrid. I've done several 10/15 milers and a few 20's and one 56 miler.


Me likey!


----------



## Basil.B (14 Apr 2013)

My TCR.


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Apr 2013)

matthat said:


> Do you mean like this!!
> View attachment 21983
> 
> Had this about 4 weeks now and love it!! Legs still adjusting to it as i've come off a MTB and Hybrid. I've done several 10/15 milers and a few 20's and one 56 miler.



advise rmoving wheel reflectors, you can see already they are not positioned in the same place on both wheels, if one slips down onto the centre of the wheel youve got a :£;:£();://&/); waiting to happen!


----------



## Venod (15 Apr 2013)

My Bridleway Basher, the only thing left of the original bike is the frame, its such a lively ride especially with the carbon forks, I have run it with 2 different suspension forks, I have used it with slicks & full mudguards as a winter road bike, its done loads of miles and is still going strong.


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 Apr 2013)

me new ride!





and with my sister's Escape...


----------



## matthat (16 Apr 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> me new ride!
> View attachment 22086
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## Ladytrucker (18 Apr 2013)

I've just posted this on the Hybrid post but wanted to put it on here too.
Giant Rove 2, just back from the shop and took this photo. Some changes made :- saddle is up, reflectors are off, lights on, bottle cage and bag on. Now can't wait to get home from work tomorrow to get out on it. Had a quick spin up and down the street tonight but that's all.


----------



## flissh (18 Apr 2013)

Looks good. Enjoy your ride tomorrow


----------



## Ladytrucker (18 Apr 2013)

flissh said:


> Looks good. Enjoy your ride tomorrow


I'm sure I will. The gears will take a little getting used to, my MTB has grip shift.


----------



## Kies (18 Apr 2013)

Very nice. Does it have 700 wheels or 26" ?


----------



## matthat (18 Apr 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Ladytrucker (18 Apr 2013)

Kies said:


> Very nice. Does it have 700 wheels or 26" ?


700x40


----------



## Kies (18 Apr 2013)

I ask as the mrs wants a white bike, and i want her to have 700c wheels. As a defy owner ..... I love all Giants


----------



## Cyclist33 (18 Apr 2013)

Ladytrucker said:


> I've just posted this on the Hybrid post but wanted to put it on here too.
> Giant Rove 2, just back from the shop and took this photo. Some changes made :- saddle is up, reflectors are off, lights on, bottle cage and bag on. Now can't wait to get home from work tomorrow to get out on it. Had a quick spin up and down the street tonight but that's all.
> 
> View attachment 22145



woop woop!


----------



## Ladytrucker (19 Apr 2013)

OMG how fantastic was my Giant.
Love it, love it, love it. I think I am in love with my new bike. 

Hills ! what hills ?


----------



## Cyclist33 (20 Apr 2013)

Ladytrucker said:


> OMG how fantastic was my Giant.
> Love it, love it, love it. I think I am in love with my new bike.
> 
> Hills ! what hills ?



good, aint they? i seriously cannot believe i never thought of getting a giant before!

ive got wheels and crankset upgrade for mine but not even bothering to fit them yet, just enjoying the standard build.

stu


----------



## Kies (20 Apr 2013)

Did some work on Defy 1 today ..... Stripped her down,washed and cleaned before new vittoria rubino pro tyres and fizik airione saddle added.
Hoping to get out for a ride tommorow.


----------



## Basil.B (20 Apr 2013)

Looking smart. Can you tell us how you get on with the Fizik Airione saddle.
I'm thinking of getting one.


----------



## mark st1 (20 Apr 2013)

Basil.B said:


> Looking smart. Can you tell us how you get on with the Fizik Airione saddle.
> I'm thinking of getting one.



Very comfy saddle imho looks like it should be uncomfortable but isn't.


----------



## Kies (20 Apr 2013)

Basil.B said:


> Looking smart. Can you tell us how you get on with the Fizik Airione saddle.
> I'm thinking of getting one.



I will be riding it for the first time tommorow .... 20-30 miles. Will report back ...


----------



## Kies (24 Apr 2013)

@ Basil.B ..... The Fizik Arione saddle is very comfortable. I was worried i may have to try a few before finding one to replace my stock Defy 1 seating ..... i struck lucky :-)


----------



## uphillstruggler (25 Apr 2013)

popped into the new giant shop near barbican on tuesday, only because i was passing mind, blimey, theres lots to like in there.


----------



## Basil.B (25 Apr 2013)

Kies said:


> @ Basil.B ..... The Fizik Arione saddle is very comfortable. I was worried i may have to try a few before finding one to replace my stock Defy 1 seating ..... i struck lucky :-)


 
Thanks for the reply, will probably risk it and order one for myself.


----------



## Neil363 (25 Apr 2013)

Whilst on the saddle subject, I was wondering if anyone has one of the black/red saddles that come originally with the 2013 Defy 1?

If so, and you fancy selling it, I'd be interested. 

I find my stock saddle on my Defy 3 nice and comfy but NEED a bit of red in it. Have spotted one I like but it's on the Defy 1 and doesn't seem to be available from Giant by itself. 

Cheers.


----------



## Basil.B (25 Apr 2013)

My Giant TCR has got the black/red saddle, not a bad saddle actually.
Don't get no aches or pains at all. See no need to change it.
I'm after a new saddle for my Macinato.


----------



## Basil.B (25 Apr 2013)

What about this ............
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-in/gear/product/mtb.saddle.black.red/1176/42572/


----------



## Kies (25 Apr 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> popped into the new giant shop near barbican on tuesday, only because i was passing mind, blimey, theres lots to like in there.



My office is 50 yards away from that store, but luckily (for my wallet) i have been visiting customers elsewhere


----------



## Neil363 (26 Apr 2013)

Basil.B said:


> What about this ............
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-in/gear/product/mtb.saddle.black.red/1176/42572/



Cheers but not overly keen on that one.


----------



## Cyclist33 (26 Apr 2013)

I've gone black and white on mine, Neil. What's your obsession with red?!


----------



## Neil363 (26 Apr 2013)

I guess it all stems from supporting Saints!


----------



## Cyclist33 (26 Apr 2013)

Neil363 said:


> I guess it all stems from supporting Saints!


 
Should have got the red version, then!!


----------



## Neil363 (26 Apr 2013)

Lol nah, that was too red.


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Apr 2013)

My Defy 3 customised, on today's pretty tiring 54 mile excursion...


----------



## Tribanite (30 Apr 2013)

Colour photo would help sir


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Apr 2013)

Tribanite said:


> Colour photo would help sir


 
Er, but it's all black and white!

Stu


----------



## Tribanite (30 Apr 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Er, but it's all black and white!
> 
> Stu



NOTHING is ever truly black and white in this world


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Apr 2013)

Tribanite said:


> NOTHING is ever truly black and white in this world


 
That's what makes monochrome photos interesting. Use yer imagination!


----------



## Ladytrucker (5 May 2013)

my black and white.


----------



## Cyclist33 (5 May 2013)

loving the swoopy crossbar!

stu


----------



## LutherB (10 May 2013)

My 2012 Giant Defy 5 Triple - only £320 second hand and I love it!


----------



## Ladytrucker (11 May 2013)

Nice bike, I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy mine.


----------



## LutherB (11 May 2013)

Thanks LadyT, it really is an enjoyable ride compared with my old peugeot i was riding!


----------



## sep1988 (14 May 2013)

Ive got one Ive got one Ive got one !!

Giant Envie everyone...


----------



## Vandiesel (15 May 2013)

Reporting for duty
Hello all,
Firstly, a brilliant forum and some very sexy bikes too!
Here is my TCR C3 that I've owned for a few weeks now. Started life with OE and I seem to have the modding bug!
Life started like this.




Upgrades;
Black bar tape
Wrap on seat post
Orbea brakes
Cages
Cateye computer & Lights
Mavic Ksyrium Elites

Ultegra chainset being fitted this week.





Thanks for looking,
Andy


----------



## Basil.B (15 May 2013)

Great bike, I got a TCR myself.


----------



## Vandiesel (16 May 2013)

Ultegra chain set now fitted


----------



## Basil.B (16 May 2013)

Vandiesel said:


> Ultegra chain set now fitted


Need a photo!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 May 2013)

Basil.B said:


> Need a photo!


 
Nope! The bike looks lovely with that chainset.

With Shimano chainsets once you get above 105 they get as ugly as hell. The Ultegra 2014 looks even worse than its predecessors imo.

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/...ra-6800-mechanical-groupset-first-look-36392/

Looks like one of my grandkids with a missing tooth.


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 May 2013)

Tried it with my Fizik saddle (still hate that). Tried it with the handlebar at the bottom of the steerer. Tried it with Fulcrum R5 wheels.

Put it back to the stock build for this evening's ride. Giant: If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## Basil.B (17 May 2013)

Nothing


Cyclist33 said:


> Tried it with my Fizik saddle (still hate that). Tried it with the handlebar at the bottom of the steerer. Tried it with Fulcrum R5 wheels.
> 
> Put it back to the stock build for this evening's ride. Giant: If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


 
Very true!
I don't see any reason for upgrading anything on my TCR Comp 2 yet.
My legs could do with an upgrade though!


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (19 May 2013)

sep1988 said:


> Ive got one Ive got one Ive got one !!
> 
> Giant Envie everyone...


 
have you got anymore photos!!


----------



## BigDane92 (28 May 2013)

nice bikes


----------



## Vandiesel (4 Jun 2013)

Few more tweeks since last posted & carrying on the Ultegra theme
Ultegra Chainset & Ultegra Rear Mech
Bontrager Affinity RL
Next weeks task is Ultegra Front Mec & Cassette
Happy day's


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Jun 2013)

that looks the mutz ........... new chainset looks better IMO, the other one chromed up looked cheap. Quite jealous of all the nice Giants compared to my SCR 2.0 . However at some point, I might have the cash to buy something nice for summer and weekends and keep the SCR for poor weather.


----------



## Vandiesel (4 Jun 2013)

Thanks mate


----------



## MikeW-71 (21 Jun 2013)

My 2012 Defy 2. Love this bike, it's covered 1500 miles in 8 months, done commuting, sportives, leisure rides and done it all faultlessly and comfortably. 






Recent upgrade to Elite bottle cages (aluminium ones rattled and came loose)





FSA chainset and SPD pedals





Tiagra 10 speed, 12-30t





Just upgraded to GP4000S tyres and Clarkes CPS240 brake pads





And out in the wild 




It's so good that I'm thinking of a TCR SL 2 for n+1.....


----------



## Property Pusher (28 Jul 2013)

2011 Giant TCR Advanced SL-3


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jul 2013)

Why does everyone else's Giant look nice. I HATE the look of mine 
Like riding it though


----------



## Property Pusher (28 Jul 2013)

I found that Giants really aren't that attractive..really a 'no-frills' kinda design/graphics...the bike itself is quite good IMO but nothing compares to the ride quality, graphics, and attention to detail found in the Italian bikes..my 2 cents.


----------



## Kies (28 Jul 2013)

I'd rather have a Giant than a frilly bike that rides badly.


----------



## junglegusset (28 Jul 2013)

Kies said:


> I'd rather have a Giant than a frilly bike that rides badly.



Can you give us some examples of frilly bikes that ride badly please?


----------



## Roadrider48 (28 Jul 2013)

sep1988 said:


> Ive got one Ive got one Ive got one !!
> 
> Giant Envie everyone...


Love this bike!,


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Jul 2013)

My new defy 5 . I'm new to this so please forgive any errors in the set up and equipment added .


----------



## Kies (30 Jul 2013)

^^^ looks spot on. Enjoy


----------



## lesley_x (1 Aug 2013)

Can throw this thing around in all conditions and all weathers


----------



## Ladytrucker (1 Aug 2013)

where is that Lesley? it looks OK for cycling.


----------



## lesley_x (1 Aug 2013)

It's on the Firth and Clyde canal towpath, roughly about the Clydebank area I think. Great route to cycle


----------



## garethssmith (6 Aug 2013)

My new Defy 2!! Absolutely love it!


----------



## Cyclist33 (8 Aug 2013)

my defy 3 in the evening sun yesterday...


----------



## Cyclist33 (8 Aug 2013)

and tonight..!


----------



## MikeW-71 (18 Aug 2013)

It's time for n+2 

Defy Advanced 2. Best part of 2Kg lighter than the Defy 2, and even more responsive!




Shimano 105 groupset, Ridesense sensor, P-SL1 wheels and Fizik saddle.





Revel 1 Ltd. Nearly double the weight of the Advanced 2.




Shimano Deore transmission, hydraulic disc brakes, Suntour XCM 100mm fork with remote lockout.




The Defy 2 becomes the commuter and winter bike. It may also do some light touring with panniers fitted.

The Advanced 2 gets the best of everything. Already transferred the GP4000S tyres onto it, Rubino Pros have gone onto the Defy 2.

The Revel 1 will get punted around if I'm out with my brother and his son (age 4) and I'll do some proper off-road with it, though nothing extreme as the fork is not up to that. Should be good fun though 

That should sort me out for a few years. I've no more storage space so if one does need replacing, I'll have to sell one to make way!


----------



## lesley_x (24 Aug 2013)

My new baby, Giant TCX1


----------



## Shipy (25 Aug 2013)

My TCR composite 3
Only covered a few dry miles so far, my first road bike in 30years, use a Boardman hybrid for as a daily commuter



[/URL]


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Aug 2013)

lesley_x said:


> My new baby, Giant TCX1


 

That's nice - it is the bike I ordered last year but when it arrived it came with an out of skew rear brake boss. Warranty frames in this then new colour were not available so I had all the kit built onto a previous year (white) frame. So now I have a unique bike (probably)!

Looks a lot 'blacker' in your pic's - in the flesh the blue is really striking..

Is that Truvativ stem standard or did you have it fitted - it looks longer than standard. I had to have a longer one fitted too. Dealer replaced the standard length after 6 months of use FOC which was nice and helps keep the buy from your LBS mantra alive for me.

Apart from the, for me, awful saddle, replacing the hard to adjust seatpost with a micro-adjustable affair and fitting 32mm Marathon Supremes my bike is stock and it is terrific - very comfortable and good brakes too; the TRP9's are way better than the usual canti fodder you get on CX's.

Enjoy your bike!

Here's mine.


----------



## lesley_x (25 Aug 2013)

After my maiden voyage I can definitely say the tyres are not the best, the back wheel was dancing over cobbles and freaked out going over a crisp packet!

Also, the saddle is pretty uncomfortable. I'm going to give it a few more miles and replace if necessary.

I had to have a longer stem fitted, felt too scrunched up on the standard stem. It was really short!

I really like the colour scheme on your bike, I personally wouldn't have chosen the blue, I would have chosen the red and black of the TCX 2 but I definitely have the better bike.

Here's a pic of our first trip out, shows the colour a lot better!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Aug 2013)

lesley_x said:


> After my maiden voyage I can definitely say the tyres are not the best, the back wheel was dancing over cobbles and freaked out going over a crisp packet!
> 
> Also, the saddle is pretty uncomfortable. I'm going to give it a few more miles and replace if necessary.
> 
> ...


 

Yes - looks better in that pic'.

Saddle: I had a bum measure and bought a correctly sized Bontrager Affinity R; good for me!

Brakes: I was plagued with squealing brakes for a while. Tried all sorts of different blocks. LBS came up with the solution. Removed the TRP road cartridges and replaced them with Ashima 4 Function - these have longer pads and are silent. Just in case you ever have the same problem.

Stem: mine is an XS and came with 80mm stem which I swapped to 100mm which now feels spot on.

Tyres: Marathon Supremes are a bit pricey but they are very good. Last forever and are pretty bombproof too.

Have fun and stay safe!


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Dec 2013)

Latest incarnation with Michelin Pro4 Endurance tyres!


----------



## Chris1972 (13 Dec 2013)

giant defy 1


----------



## Cuchilo (24 Dec 2013)

A crappy phone pic , ill try and do some better ones soon .


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Jan 2014)

Bored today so have been playing with the camera ....







TCR1 Advanced






and the new Garmin edge 500


----------



## LutherB (2 Jan 2014)

I don't usually like red & white paintjobs but that does look really nice


----------



## Doyleyburger (2 Jan 2014)

Got my white defy 4 arriving tomorrow.
What would be a good wheel upgrade for the bike guys?
Will upgrade the group set over time also


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Jan 2014)

I asked the same question a while ago about my S-R2's and was told if there is nothing wrong with them then don't bother changing them . There still isn't anything wrong with them 
I may put the P-SL1's from the TCR on the Defy as I want carbon tubs for the TCR but it all depends on how my riding pans out .

I looked at the red and white bottle cage for the bike and didn't like the red and white together  It wasn't the same red as the bike so looked a bit ewwwww .


----------



## silvervanplumberman (2 Jan 2014)

Purchased my dream bike at the end of this summer. Giant TCR Advanced 0 with full Ultegra Di2. 
Only managed to do 450 miles on it before the crap weather came back but an absolute dream to ride. Everything as stock apart from the saddle, Charge Spoon fitted, very cheap and it suits me better than some very expensive saddles I've tried. No point in changing anything else as it's all brilliant. After ridding my entry level Raleigh Airlite 200 for 18 months the difference between the bikes was unbelievable. I can only compare it to ridding a donkey and then ridding a thoroughbred race horse. Really looking forward to the dryer weather again so I can get back on it. Back on the Raleigh for winter. I keep telling myself it's good for my legs. 













The mountain bike is a Giant Reign X0.
Built it myself from old bits and a few second hand bits although the frame was brand new just old stock so very cheap from fleabay imported from the states. Hope 20mm pro 2 maxile on the front and standard pro 2 on the rear. Some very old Hope c2 brakes all round, but still as good as new. Rockshox Lyrik forks up front.









Also have a 2001 Giant XTC Team carbon hard tail but don't seem to have any pictures. The wife says I've got to sell one of the mountain bikes as I don't ride them that much anymore but it's like being asked to sell one of your children. 

Comments welcome.


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Jan 2014)

I looked at the Di2 when buying the TCR1 Advanced . It scared me  The 1 is Di2 ready so if I want to add it there isn't a problem . I bet its sweet using it though !
If you still have the Fizik Arione saddle and want to sell it let me know please . I want one for my defy as my derriere is not enjoying going from a Fizik to a Selle .


----------



## Doyleyburger (2 Jan 2014)

Vandiesel said:


> Reporting for duty
> Hello all,
> Firstly, a brilliant forum and some very sexy bikes too!
> Here is my TCR C3 that I've owned for a few weeks now. Started life with OE and I seem to have the modding bug!
> ...


One of the best looking bikes on this thread. ..fair play ! Must say though I preferred the white bar tape mind


----------



## Doyleyburger (6 Jan 2014)

Received this week. Just put it in for a service. Colour change for the tape, new saddle, and get rid of these thumb shifters for starters. Then new rims in spring


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Feb 2014)

My Defy 3 with new Vision Team 30 wheels


----------



## young Ed (1 Feb 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> My Defy 3 with new Vision Team 30 wheels
> View attachment 37332


seat post needs a clean
very nice clean and well maintained drive train though very good a pat on the back to you
are they compagnolo cranks on there? you should save up and change whole drive train to ultegra! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (1 Feb 2014)

silvervanplumberman said:


> The wife says I've got to sell one of the mountain bikes as I don't ride them that much anymore but it's like being asked to sell one of your children.
> 
> Comments welcome.


ask her how much she reckons you could get for her!
oh and i see you have a cheap 30 quid bike stand off ebay is it much good about to buy one my self
Cheers Ed


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> seat post needs a clean
> very nice clean and well maintained drive train though very good a pat on the back to you
> are they compagnolo cranks on there? you should save up and change whole drive train to ultegra!
> Cheers Ed



Lol, whole bike got a clean-up when I fitted the wheels... seatpost is a bit grubby because I took the picture mid-way through a fairly mucky ride today .

Cranks are FSA Omega (external BB) - branded as Colnago. I got them off of fleabay last year and fitted them mysen. I strongly believe the bike would look much better with a black crankset and yep, Shimano 105 group is on my shortlist for March's pay-rise blowout!

Cheers


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Feb 2014)

Just mucking around on Corel...


----------



## Doyleyburger (2 Feb 2014)

Nice @Cyclist33 
I like it in black


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Feb 2014)

It definitely benefits from the darker look.

Definitely needs a black chainset!


----------



## young Ed (2 Feb 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Lol, whole bike got a clean-up when I fitted the wheels... seatpost is a bit grubby because I took the picture mid-way through a fairly mucky ride today .
> 
> Cranks are FSA Omega (external BB) - branded as Colnago. I got them off of fleabay last year and fitted them mysen. I strongly believe the bike would look much better with a black crankset and yep, Shimano 105 group is on my shortlist for March's pay-rise blowout!
> 
> Cheers


What defines an internal or external BB?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Feb 2014)

er... um...

i think on an external bb the bearing cartridges are outside the frame, this allegedly means the axle can be wider diameter and thus stiffer..?


----------



## Giant-Churchy (2 Feb 2014)

My new Giant defy 1 2014 so happy with it


----------



## young Ed (2 Feb 2014)

Giant-Churchy said:


> My new Giant defy 1 2014 so happy with it


very nice you may be very happy with it but it has only done maximum of 12 miles (assuming you log all rides) does look good though make sure you maintain that drive train with your life!
near/non-drive side crank looks non-existent in above photo!
how many spacers have you on that headset looks to be about 3 to me and i think thats too many personally? garmin 500 on bars? or is it 200?
Cheers Ed


----------



## MikeW-71 (2 Feb 2014)

Ahem, we are not all as flexible as you young padawan


----------



## young Ed (2 Feb 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> Ahem, we are not all as flexible as you young padawan


i'm rubbish just over 100 miles for me so far many on here have done 3 or 400 miles so far!
but i do appreciate weather issues etc especially if that is his only bike then i can see that logging turbo miles may be difficult to just calculate!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Giant-Churchy (2 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> very nice you may be very happy with it but it has only done maximum of 12 miles (assuming you log all rides) does look good though make sure you maintain that drive train with your life!
> near/non-drive side crank looks non-existent in above photo!
> how many spacers have you on that headset looks to be about 3 to me and i think thats too many personally? garmin 500 on bars? or is it 200?
> Cheers Ed



Hello I'm new to road cycling this is my first bike. I'm afraid I don't know how to set it up its in the same stateas I had it setup when I collected it from the dealer. I have only done 12 miles so far. Turbo miles not used. I have a garmin 800?


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Feb 2014)

Great bike!

Provided your dealer set up the gears brakes etc properly, that side of it should be ok for now. After a month, book it in for a basic service as cables will have stretched and they will readjust it. Lots of dealers offer this first service free..?

Saddle height, angle and position and handlebar height, angle and position are all fairly subjective and what works for me won't necessarily for you. In general if you're starting out I would leave the handlebars as they are, and for the saddle, set it so that your legs are fairly, but not totally, straight when they are at the bottom of the pedal stroke, and have the saddle level, ie parallel to the ground, and in the middle of its fore-aft position range. You'll soon work out what if anything you want to change.


----------



## Doyleyburger (2 Feb 2014)

Saw a blue defy 1 in store today. Was very nice indeed, next to it was a defy composite


----------



## silvervanplumberman (2 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> ask her how much she reckons you could get for her!
> oh and i see you have a cheap 30 quid bike stand off ebay is it much good about to buy one my self
> Cheers Ed



Hi Ed, the bike stand was from Lidl and for the money it's brilliant. Really sturdy, although the clamp isn't strong enough to hold the bike by the seat post but hey, get what you pay for. I'd buy another anyway. And regards the mountain bikes I've still got both for now, not worth selling with the second hand market the way it is.


----------



## Bryony (2 Feb 2014)

My Giant Revel 2! I got this for my birthday from my fiancé.













Not had the chance to get out on it properly yet as I've been ill since xmas but the couple of little rides I've had on it I've really enjoyed!


----------



## Sharky (3 Feb 2014)

Here's my Giant and I don't mean the fat bloke riding it.

Interestingly, I could have added this to a few threads
Fixed wheel, Time-trialing on fixed, Also the bike I do most of my commuting on and I got it through my firm's C2W scheme and I managed to do a century on it on the Castle Ride one year.
Keith


----------



## young Ed (3 Feb 2014)

Sharky said:


> Here's my Giant and I don't mean the fat bloke riding it.
> 
> Interestingly, I could have added this to a few threads
> Fixed wheel, Time-trialing on fixed, Also the bike I do most of my commuting on and I got it through my firm's C2W scheme and I managed to do a century on it on the Castle Ride one year.
> ...


looking good! 

what gear ratio you got on there?
what model of giant?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Giant-Churchy (3 Feb 2014)

Looking good, like the fixed gear idea.


----------



## Sharky (3 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> looking good!
> 
> what gear ratio you got on there?
> what model of giant?
> Cheers Ed


I think I was on 48*14 (92" ) and the bike is a Bowery 72.
Keith


----------



## Sharky (7 Feb 2014)

Giant-Churchy said:


> Looking good, like the fixed gear idea.


 
I quite like fixed nowadays. In my youth, I would always race on gears - the same bike I used winter & summer. On one of my comebacks, in the 90's, my road bike was getting a bit tired and I had an old Mercian track frame in the loft, so I had it re-painted and for a modest amount, added some wheels and bars etc. and kept it clean for just time-trials. To my surprise, my times were very similar to my gears times and if anything I was more consistant.

Now I have 3 fixed bikes and 2 gears bikes and very occasionally on our local 10 course, I go back to gears, but it never makes any significant difference - maybe 10 seconds, and then when I go back to fixed on a subsequent week, I just do the same or better!

I'm sure if I could afford a dedicated timetrial bike in carbon with tubs and discs etc, I would be quicker, but this would cost in thousands. The fixed bikes I have built up cost a lot less - no more than £600 and this has been spread over several seasons.

Keith


----------



## Jody (7 Feb 2014)

Here is my Anthem X2. Not much done to it other than changing the bars, pads saddle and tyres for something that will grip.


----------



## young Ed (7 Feb 2014)

Jody said:


> Here is my Anthem X2. Not much done to it other than changing the bars, pads saddle and tyres for something that will grip.


what is this obsession with riding MTB after dark? not so with road!
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (7 Feb 2014)

Jody said:


> Here is my Anthem X2. Not much done to it other than changing the bars, pads saddle and tyres for something that will grip.


oh and nice bike, how old? 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Jody (7 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> what is this obsession with riding MTB after dark? not so with road!
> Cheers Ed



Bike bought in November and then I got some lights. Desperate to find out how bright they were after dark so went for a ride round the back lanes. The bike was sat in the house and I hadn't ridden it since buying so I was chomping at the bit.



young Ed said:


> oh and nice bike, how old?



12 months old. 2012my


----------



## young Ed (7 Feb 2014)

Jody said:


> Bike bought in November and then I got some lights. Desperate to find out how bright they were after dark so went for a ride round the back lanes. The bike was sat in the house and I hadn't ridden it since buying so I was chomping at the bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 months old. 2012my


normally you wouldn't ride in the dark though?

what lights are they and are they much good?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Jody (7 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> normally you wouldn't ride in the dark though?
> 
> what lights are they and are they much good?
> Cheers Ed



I have been out of the saddle for a decade or so. I will be doing some night rides along with some commuting so need the lights to get home. 

The lights are SolarStorm X2's which are unreal bright and cheap. Its like having a set of Xenons strapped to the bars. I have to run them on low pointing at the road to avoid blinding drivers.

The last set of lights I had took 4 pencil batteries, lasted about an hour and had the output of a cigarette lighter blowing in the wind (90's tech).


----------



## swiftylee (14 Feb 2014)

Here Is My Upgraded Defy Comp 3


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Feb 2014)

Good choice of wheel


----------



## swiftylee (14 Feb 2014)

Psl-0 with mich pro 4 
Giant slr carbon stem
Giant slr carbon bars
Ultegra rear cassette


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Feb 2014)

is that a Large? I'm contemplating a Defy Composite (or TCR) myself... ML for me!


----------



## MikeW-71 (18 Feb 2014)

New upgrade for the Defy Advanced. Treated it to some Look Keo 2 Max pedals, which of course needed new shoes too.
Also fitted (but can't be seen) a SRAM Garmin mount and some Crud Roadracers to keep it cleaner on winter rides.


----------



## young Ed (19 Feb 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> New upgrade for the Defy Advanced. Treated it to some Look Keo 2 Max pedals, which of course needed new shoes too.
> Also fitted (but can't be seen) a SRAM Garmin mount and some Crud Roadracers to keep it cleaner on winter rides.


love the way the mudguards are to keep the bike clean not you!  
Cheers Ed


----------



## Mugshot (19 Feb 2014)

My Defy 2. 
I know you've been waiting to see the Zonda wheelset which I fitted yesterday along with a new set of Pro 4s, new chain and new cassette. I should have given the old girl a wipe down first and that saddle bag is particularly hideous, still you get the idea


----------



## Kies (19 Feb 2014)

Loving those wheels!!!
How much?


----------



## Mugshot (19 Feb 2014)

Kies said:


> Loving those wheels!!!
> How much?


Spanking aren't they. A little over £300 from Wiggle. 
Had the stock wheels originally (obviously) changed to Mavic Aksiums as the spokes kept loosening on the originals, worn the rims out on the Mavics so treated myself to the Zondas. Difference is very noticable, much much stiffer and virtually silent. Seem to roll much better too, although I've got that much crap on there at the moment what with mudguards and lights I don't think I'm getting the true benefit yet. 
Most noticable thing though is the braking, they actually work now, it's brought home how badly worn the Aksiums were!


----------



## compo (19 Feb 2014)

Mugshot said:


> Spanking aren't they. A little over £300 from Wiggle.
> Had the stock wheels originally (obviously) changed to Mavic Aksiums as the spokes kept loosening on the originals, worn the rims out on the Mavics so treated myself to the Zondas. Difference is very noticable, much much stiffer and virtually silent. Seem to roll much better too, although I've got that much crap on there at the moment what with mudguards and lights I don't think I'm getting the true benefit yet.
> Most noticable thing though is the braking, they actually work now, it's brought home how badly worn the Aksiums were!



I'd take them back. Half the spokes have fallen out


----------



## tug benson (21 Feb 2014)

My Giant TCR Composite 1, picked it up on Wednesday..All i need now is for the rain to stop


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Feb 2014)

Bit of an old Giant Boulder bought for my 9 year old son for £40 off the bay. Upgraded with a new saddle, Rock Shox Recon Coil courtesy of @Cyclist33 and a Clarks mechanical disc on the front. Still needs aluminium bars to replace the steel ones it currently has.


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Feb 2014)

Not mine... but I hope!


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Feb 2014)

Another hot bike from the shop!


----------



## Cuchilo (24 Feb 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Another hot bike from the shop!
> View attachment 38767


What TCR is that ? Shame about the cable on the top tube but I guess you would only see it from that angle if you had fallen off or been run over by it


----------



## MikeW-71 (24 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> What TCR is that ?


Composite 2 by the looks of it.


----------



## Doyleyburger (26 Feb 2014)

Have posted on this thread before but just put new Michelin pro4's on. Can't wait to try them out


----------



## Basil.B (27 Feb 2014)

Lovely and sparkling clean!


----------



## jowwy (27 Feb 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> View attachment 38732
> Not mine... but I hope!


now that is one nice machine


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Feb 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> View attachment 38732
> Not mine... but I hope!



Pretty sure it is a crime to fit a pie plate to a bike like that with a set of Zipp 404s


----------



## MikeW-71 (27 Feb 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Pretty sure it is a crime to fit a pie plate to a bike like that with a set of Zipp 404s


Even worse, it's the kind that scratches the paint off the spokes


----------



## Jerry Atrik (17 Mar 2014)

Here's my Aston Martin Green Defy 1 .


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (17 Mar 2014)

My lovely new Princess


She was so new in this pic that her pedals hadn't been fitted


----------



## Chris1972 (1 Apr 2014)

new Mitchell pro 4s black and red think they look better and roll better pluss cut down a few grams


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Apr 2014)

Chris1972 said:


> View attachment 41262
> new Mitchell pro 4s black and red think they look better and roll better pluss cut down a few grams



I like that - who makes the tape please (and type)?


----------



## Jody (4 Apr 2014)

I am not into road riding but would love to have a blast on some of the bikes posted in here. They look stunning!


----------



## bricksmasher (9 Apr 2014)

Heres mine

I bought it after my Trek 7.5 got nicked, had this a couple of months and someone stole the entire groupset off it, I nearly gave up on cycling as two expensive bikes to stolen but a cycling friend told me keep this frame as its so light and get another groupset on it, so thats what I did.... not and nice and shiny as most in this thread but I still love it lol


----------



## starboy (12 Apr 2014)

My sons race steed since he was seven years old... Now aged nine and still going hard... Only frame Aluxx SL and crankset remains from the original 2011 Defy 4...


----------



## wisdom (16 Apr 2014)

Got this off e bay for pulling the trailer and just knocking about on 3 giants now
needs a little fettling and has a hydraulic front brake.the likes i have never seen before


----------



## Liamblink182 (17 Apr 2014)

Bought new today, Just need some pedals! Do I go Look Keo or Speedplay?


----------



## Davos87 (18 Apr 2014)

Chris1972 said:


> View attachment 41262
> new Mitchell pro 4s black and red think they look better and roll better pluss cut down a few grams


Got the exact same one Chris1972. Lovely isnt it?


----------



## MikeW-71 (18 Apr 2014)

Liamblink182 said:


> Bought new today, Just need some pedals! Do I go Look Keo or Speedplay?


Nice  I went for Look Keos in white, I like them more each time, very nice system.


----------



## HB2210 (28 Apr 2014)

My Giant Tcr .... First road bike and love her after a bit of pimping  x


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Apr 2014)

Liamblink182 said:


> View attachment 42612
> 
> 
> Bought new today, Just need some pedals! Do I go Look Keo or Speedplay?


 Id go for Look . but seeing as this is a few days old you have probably bought them .
TCR C2 right ? How are you finding it ? I think my TCR is insane , especially when you lean forward and put a sprint on . It just takes off !


----------



## AndyRM (29 Apr 2014)

wisdom said:


> Got this off e bay for pulling the trailer and just knocking about on 3 giants now
> needs a little fettling and has a hydraulic front brake.the likes i have never seen before
> View attachment 42551
> 
> View attachment 42550



I think a company called Magura make hydraulic rim brakes?

And it my just be the pic, but the fork doesn't look right to me, wrong angle? Hope I'm wrong!


----------



## thetribe (29 Apr 2014)

Giant Talon 29er 2 That was it on day 1, about 2 miles from the shop on my way home


----------



## Cuchilo (2 May 2014)

I've got a noisy hub now


----------



## Biggler (4 May 2014)

First road bike. I need new pedals though!


----------



## MetalPig (5 May 2014)

My newly acquired Defy 0, just got back from my first 50km on it.
Oh, and my boys wanted to muscle in on the act lol


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 May 2014)

The thread title still doesn't specify Giant what. So here's a giant head I stumbled across a few weeks ago in Wigan


----------



## Cyclist33 (5 May 2014)

Hijacker !


----------



## Liamblink182 (5 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Id go for Look . but seeing as this is a few days old you have probably bought them .
> TCR C2 right ? How are you finding it ? I think my TCR is insane , especially when you lean forward and put a sprint on . It just takes off !



I went for the look keo classics. Love my tcr, feels really quick and responsive. I know what you mean, put the effort it and it soon takes off!


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (10 May 2014)

Here's my Defy 1 which I've had a year now. It's actually filthy but the photo hides it well. 
Great bike for the money, only upgraded brakes and pedals to 501 but it will need tyres very soon.


----------



## SWSteve (11 May 2014)

WHERE DO I GET ONE OF THOSE METAL STANDS


----------



## stumpy66 (11 May 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> WHERE DO I GET ONE OF THOSE METAL STANDS


Halfords


----------



## Cuchilo (11 May 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> WHERE DO I GET ONE OF THOSE METAL STANDS


GIANT  Halfords ones are cheaper though .


----------



## ska1903 (12 May 2014)

My new TCX SLR2 






Had it 2 weeks now and very happy with it after ~150 miles, Need to get some road tyres instead of the CX ones fitted but that will need to wait till i get paid. Also looking to get new bar tape as the white is already starting to look a bit manky.


----------



## jack smith (13 May 2014)

While waiting on my s works venge to arrive I had no bike, picked this from the depths of the garden and got it running. It's a giant gsr 200



So I've been riding it daily in replace of my old specialized allez and loved being able to go on bumpy and muddy tracks and fell in love with it, so today I treated it to a total overhaul, what do you think?


----------



## AndyRM (13 May 2014)

Nice. I've got a GSR200 gathering dust at my folks' house. I'll have to bring it home the next time I visit.


----------



## jack smith (13 May 2014)

i was thinking of putting drops on it and making it a cx bike but sti shifters are pricey, although i could go with bar shifters and standard drop breaks might look daft with the small wheels though


----------



## AndyRM (13 May 2014)

Yeah... I'm not sure that'd look right.


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 May 2014)

Current butter-smooth, hydrofoil-fast incarnation of my Defy - well tuned by new LBS too!


----------



## MikeW-71 (23 May 2014)

N+1 strikes again (oops!)

Revolt 1 bought to be a commuter / winter bike / tourer / workhorse. Hardly any heavier than the Defy, handles the same and has a monster 1:1 lowest gear to smash those hills. 





So, I now have a 2012 Defy 2 (medium) for sale. I'll be sorry to see it go, it's seen me through 2500 excellent miles.


----------



## Rooster1 (23 May 2014)

My trusty Defy with Miche Wheels and Ultegra Triple Groupset. Hoping to upgrade soon but still love this bike.


----------



## Rooster1 (23 May 2014)

Jerry Atrik said:


> Here's my Aston Martin Green Defy 1 .
> View attachment 40159


 Not seen that colour before, nice!


----------



## Jerry Atrik (23 May 2014)

Thanks Rooster , I like it . Always get comments when I'm out , good and bad haha !


----------



## MikeW-71 (23 May 2014)

After the maiden voyage I will say this about the Revolt.

1. It's just like riding the Defy, but a little more relaxed on the handling.
2. Stocky knobblyish tyres roll surprisingly well.
3. The saddle is as uncomfortable as it looks, it's off the bike already.


----------



## SteveBM (4 Jul 2014)

Been meaning to do this for a while. Here's my Giant Defy 1 Composite. Nearly a year old now. 
I've upgraded the saddle (Charge Knife) and the Wheels (custom made H Plus Son Archetypes).

Just given her a wash and lube ready for the weakend, and a little trip out on Monday to watch the TdF in Essex!


----------



## Berties (4 Jul 2014)

due to my other carbon Giant stead being in pieces due chain stay being mended ,felt the need for speed after being in steel for a week,not over keen on the orange maybe get that removed,but boy its a fast ride,have had it for three weeks and have done over 700 miles and it still makes me smile


----------



## Hyslop (4 Jul 2014)

That really is abeauty,My Giant at present is a Defy comp 1 and whilst I do like it ,very much,super bike,the livery,I think is poor,looks like it was a hurried afterthought by the YTS trainee,so,after 4 months,I feel a change coming!Makes me smile too just looking at it,at least I cant see mine when Im riding.


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Jul 2014)

Hyslop said:


> That really is abeauty,My Giant at present is a Defy comp 1 and whilst I do like it ,very much,super bike,the livery,I think is poor,looks like it was a hurried afterthought by the YTS trainee,so,after 4 months,I feel a change coming!Makes me smile too just looking at it,at least I cant see mine when Im riding.



Interesting, have you got this year's model? I think it looks bella in the flesh having seen it in the shop.

I also saw the Propel in the above photo, I love orange and black so it definitely floated my boat if only I had 2000 quid!


----------



## Nearly there (5 Jul 2014)

Thinking 


Shipy said:


> My TCR composite 3
> Only covered a few dry miles so far, my first road bike in 30years, use a Boardman hybrid for as a daily commuter
> 
> 
> ...


About this model myself how does it ride how light is it ?


----------



## Cyclist33 (5 Jul 2014)

Nearly there said:


> Thinking
> 
> About this model myself how does it ride how light is it ?



I'm guessing, brilliantly.


----------



## HB2210 (7 Jul 2014)

My new bike to be .... Lillie x


----------



## young Ed (7 Jul 2014)

HB2210 said:


> My new bike to be .... Lillie x
> View attachment 49720


so..... where are those round thingies that make you go a bit faster? what ones are you going for?
Cheers Ed


----------



## HB2210 (7 Jul 2014)

young Ed said:


> so..... where are those round thingies that make you go a bit faster? what ones are you going for?
> Cheers Ed



Oooo these ???


----------



## young Ed (7 Jul 2014)

no, no the ROUND things!

Cheers Ed


----------



## HB2210 (7 Jul 2014)

young Ed said:


> no, no the ROUND things!
> 
> Cheers Ed



Ummm these well ??


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jul 2014)

The lad may be after a glimpse of your chainset and cassette. Ahem.


----------



## HB2210 (7 Jul 2014)

AndyRM said:


> The lad may be after a glimpse of your chainset and cassette. Ahem.




Herein lies the problem ... I haven't got it yet  ...... It's on its way tho ....


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Jul 2014)

Watcha getting ?


----------



## HB2210 (8 Jul 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Watcha getting ?



A pre loved Ultegra set ... In ice grey


----------



## young Ed (8 Jul 2014)

nah that's awful! you wan't a brand spanking new durace Di2! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## jowwy (8 Jul 2014)

young Ed said:


> nah that's awful! you wan't a brand spanking new durace Di2!
> Cheers Ed


Maybe hes working to a budget young ed......ultegra is nice kit, enjoy


----------



## young Ed (8 Jul 2014)

jowwy said:


> Maybe hes working to a budget young ed......ultegra is nice kit, enjoy


only joking 
the best i have ridden is 105 and that feels incredible..... it wasn't my bike 
Cheers Ed


----------



## HB2210 (8 Jul 2014)

jowwy said:


> Maybe hes working to a budget young ed......ultegra is nice kit, enjoy



He is a she !! Who is working on a budget and who currently runs with tiagra so is excited to upgrade .... Lilies sister Maisie ⬇️


----------



## HB2210 (8 Jul 2014)

young Ed said:


> only joking
> the best i have ridden is 105 and that feels incredible..... it wasn't my bike
> Cheers Ed


 
Been there


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Jul 2014)

I looked at Di2 when buying my TCR . Not for me as I don't want to spend money replacing it when it goes wrong and im riding an expensive fixie .
Don't get me wrong , its a cool feature . But best part of 1k to replace it if and when needed .


----------



## HB2210 (8 Jul 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I looked at Di2 when buying my TCR . Not for me as I don't want to spend money replacing it when it goes wrong and im riding an expensive fixie .
> Don't get me wrong , its a cool feature . But best part of 1k to replace it if and when needed .



Too complicated for me ... Took me a wee bit of time to get used to STI's


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Jul 2014)

HB2210 said:


> Too complicated for me ... Took me a wee bit of time to get used to STI's


Canesten should help a bit with that but if not see your GP


----------



## HB2210 (8 Jul 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Canesten should help a bit with that but if not see your GP



Oooo is that the double pack, cream and pill ?.. Mmmm there's an idea ....


----------



## Iainj837 (8 Jul 2014)

Psyclist said:


> Nice Defy 3. I've only test ridden a friends Defy 2, my bike shop don't let people test ride their bikes so am yet to see how the '11 #4 rides in comparison.
> How do you find it for long distance rides?


I had the Defy 1, 2010 model I think it was.
I cycled from Glastonbury to Sunny Bay South Devon without a problem, very enjoyable


----------



## pumpadave (12 Jul 2014)

My 2013 Defy 5


----------



## jefmcg (12 Jul 2014)

pumpadave said:


> View attachment 50311
> 
> My 2012 Defy 5


Shiny!


----------



## Nearly there (20 Jul 2014)

Shipy said:


> My TCR composite 3
> Only covered a few dry miles so far, my first road bike in 30years, use a Boardman hybrid for as a daily commuter
> 
> 
> ...


How's does it ride feel etc just bought one awaiting delivery thanks


----------



## inkd (20 Jul 2014)

My 2014 Defy 3, Few changes includes Spesh saddle, Deda stem, Koolstop salmon pads and Conti gp4000.


----------



## Cyclist33 (23 Jul 2014)

My Defy 3 enjoying the summer evening tonight...


----------



## Iainj837 (29 Jul 2014)

This was my Defy 1 2010 model I think


----------



## thecube (3 Aug 2014)

two Giants on the right, both quite old now but loyal servants.


----------



## HB2210 (11 Aug 2014)

Just got my new bike build finished .... Thanks to Millers Cycles (Wishaw) - my second Giant xx












Meet Lillie xx love her  Just finished with custom pedals xxx


----------



## Nearly there (14 Aug 2014)

My first bit of carbon very light compared to my Scott speedster will probably upgrade wheels and tyres next spring,until then I'll ride it as is until mid Oct


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Aug 2014)

Nearly there said:


> View attachment 53311
> My first bit of carbon very light compared to my Scott speedster will probably upgrade wheels and tyres next spring,until then I'll ride it as is until mid Oct


You will have to spend a good few quid to upgrade those wheels .


----------



## Nearly there (14 Aug 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> You will have to spend a good few quid to upgrade those wheels .


How heavy are these wheels ? Was thinking fulcrum 3's as an upgrade next year


----------



## Heigue'r (15 Aug 2014)

My first giant, love it!


----------



## huwsparky (15 Aug 2014)

Here's my first road bike and first bike full stop for 5 years.


----------



## jnrmczip (15 Aug 2014)

Here you will find my entry level defy 5 
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/2014.giant.defy.5/14977/66549/ 

As I've only been riding for a month I thought would be best to get a nice entry level bike that didn't cost to much encase I didn't like cycling as much as I did when I was younger now I'm hooked and looking at this .

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/2014.giant.defy.composite.1/14976/66539/
Shhhhhhhhhhhh 
let's not tell the better half!!!!!


----------



## huwsparky (15 Aug 2014)

jnrmczip said:


> Here you will find my entry level defy 5
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/2014.giant.defy.5/14977/66549/
> 
> As I've only been riding for a month I thought would be best to get a nice entry level bike that didn't cost to much encase I didn't like cycling as much as I did when I was younger now I'm hooked and looking at this .
> ...



As soon as I adjust a few things on mine and get the pedals on I'll let you know what I think. 

Looks nice in the flesh though I must say.


----------



## Nidge (15 Aug 2014)

First bike for 10 or so years, only had it less than a week


----------



## jnrmczip (15 Aug 2014)

huwsparky said:


> As soon as I adjust a few things on mine and get the pedals on I'll let you know what I think.
> 
> Looks nice in the flesh though I must say.


I do like the look of it. And any review of it would be appreciated. I do like my own one but figured I could use the entry level one for my commute and the new one for my longer weekend rides that way I don't get moaned at for the old one sitting about.


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Aug 2014)

Nearly there said:


> How heavy are these wheels ? Was thinking fulcrum 3's as an upgrade next year


At a guess you would be saving 250 - 300 g I'm sure you can find out if you look online . I wouldn't call Fulcrum 3's an upgrade . They seem to be a wheel that has a following at a price point . A bit like the Triban 3 .
I put Giant P-SL1'S on my Defy as I swapped the wheels out on my TCR . I noticed that more than the swap out for carbon rims on the TCR .


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Aug 2014)

jnrmczip said:


> Here you will find my entry level defy 5
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/2014.giant.defy.5/14977/66549/
> 
> As I've only been riding for a month I thought would be best to get a nice entry level bike that didn't cost to much encase I didn't like cycling as much as I did when I was younger now I'm hooked and looking at this .
> ...


I have the Defy 5 as my run about , then bought a weekend bike  White ones go faster !


----------



## HB2210 (15 Aug 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I have the Defy 5 as my run about , then bought a weekend bike  White ones go faster !




Ooo I got a white one, can't wait to see my average speed increasing


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Aug 2014)

HB2210 said:


> Ooo I got a white one, can't wait to see my average speed increasing


They add at least 10MPH to your average speed and that's a fact .


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (17 Aug 2014)

huwsparky said:


> Here's my first road bike and first bike full stop for 5 years.
> 
> View attachment 53389


Love it, and your kitchen units look ace


----------



## jamin100 (17 Aug 2014)

Here is my defy 3 composite 
First ride was on it was stage. 2 of the tdf last month 

Much more nimble that my old boardman CX team 

I'm looking to upgrade the wheels to campag zondas very soon, will they make much difference ?


----------



## huwsparky (17 Aug 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Love it, and your kitchen units look ace



Cheers mate! Shame about all the mess though... Haha


----------



## huwsparky (17 Aug 2014)

jnrmczip said:


> I do like the look of it. And any review of it would be appreciated. I do like my own one but figured I could use the entry level one for my commute and the new one for my longer weekend rides that way I don't get moaned at for the old one sitting about.




Well, over the weekend I have done 2 x 12 mile rides but purposely chose some hilly terrain. Not cycled for quite a while and my fittness is worse than than I hoped it would be!!! 

Now onto the bike, having been out of cycling for so long this bike is well above my ability, I think that's fair to say! It feels so responsive to input of power, I get the feeling that all of my power is helping move me forward.

Ultegra seems nice to use, had a moment where I had to change down under more load than I would have liked but she didn't complain to much!

Not much of a review but the bike is everything I hoped it would be and I'm confident she will serve me well in my attempt to smash the kom's! NOT


----------



## Philh (17 Aug 2014)

Here is mine, this was last weekend and only an hour old.


----------



## jowwy (17 Aug 2014)

jamin100 said:


> Here is my defy 3 composite
> First ride was on it was stage. 2 of the tdf last month
> 
> Much more nimble that my old boardman CX team
> ...


Zondas are cracking wheels and will feel a lot easier when climbing


----------



## jamin100 (20 Aug 2014)

jowwy said:


> Zondas are cracking wheels and will feel a lot easier when climbing



Hmm, think they might be on the shopping list next month then...


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (20 Aug 2014)

huwsparky said:


> Cheers mate! Shame about all the mess though... Haha


Rubbish, it's lived in, so much better than show home!


----------



## HB2210 (24 Aug 2014)

Here are my two girls side by side for the first time ....








Lillie and Maisie ..... Love them both


----------



## jack smith (25 Aug 2014)

Loving the pink and white!


----------



## stephec (25 Aug 2014)

HB2210 said:


> Just got my new bike build finished .... Thanks to Millers Cycles (Wishaw) - my second Giant xx
> View attachment 53045
> 
> View attachment 53046
> ...



There's something missing from that bike, and these would finish it off perfectly - http://www.evanscycles.com/products/hudz/brake-hood-sram-double-tap-ec024207

**PEDANT ALERT* - *I know that link is for Sram, but it was the only pink picture I could find, a search will reveal they're also available for Shimano.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (25 Aug 2014)

The pink one is lovely

Hate looking at pictures of bikes as I want them


----------



## HB2210 (25 Aug 2014)

stephec said:


> There's something missing from that bike, and these would finish it off perfectly - http://www.evanscycles.com/products/hudz/brake-hood-sram-double-tap-ec024207
> 
> **PEDANT ALERT* - *I know that link is for Sram, but it was the only pink picture I could find, a search will reveal they're also available for Shimano.



Laughing .... Did think about it, but the colour was totally mis matched for the bar tape ...


----------



## HB2210 (25 Aug 2014)

jack smith said:


> Loving the pink and white!



Thank you x


----------



## Bryony (2 Sep 2014)

My new baby, picked it up on Sunday and I love it!!


----------



## Heigue'r (17 Sep 2014)

New boots


----------



## jamin100 (17 Sep 2014)

Heigue'r said:


> New boots
> View attachment 56514
> View attachment 56514



Lovely, I'm going to stick some of these on my defy composite next year. Have you been out on them yet? Have they made a difference ?


----------



## Heigue'r (17 Sep 2014)

They definitely roll quicker as people say, they look nice on the bike i think, bike does feel alot better but hard to explain, also put some new tyres on so could be a combination of both, the grip is unreal compared to stock tyres, only done 10 miles and still quite new to cycling but i would say i am happy with them


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (17 Sep 2014)

I love that colour.


----------



## swiftylee (30 Sep 2014)

GIANT TCR ADVANCED 2 WITH PSLR AERO WHEELS MAY EVEN CONTENPLATE SELLING WOULD LOVE A PROPEL


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Oct 2014)




----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Oct 2014)

That was last night, and this was this morning...


----------



## Deanno1dad (3 Oct 2014)

My new Giant Defy 1 Composite


----------



## doouk (5 Oct 2014)

This was an hour ago after a short 10 miles.







2015 Giant defy 1


----------



## silvervanplumberman (7 Oct 2014)

I love my giants, nice bike but isn't your tool bag on upside down.


----------



## doouk (7 Oct 2014)

silvervanplumberman said:


> I love my giants, nice bike but isn't your tool bag on upside down.



Lol! I had readjusted the strap but it still look odd 
Didn't realise I had it upside down.
Thanks. Will change round later.


----------



## Hyslop (8 Oct 2014)

Deanno1dad said:


> View attachment 58085
> 
> My new Giant Defy 1 Composite


Nice eh? I have black tape on mine,and I changed my wheels for a set of Mavic Cosmic.Like the saddle,I got an Aliante which has red trims,yours is the only other Ive seen.Looks really good I hope you enjoy the rides.What do we do for winter though?All that lovely Ultegra getting filthy,buy something that doesn't matter I say,like a Pinarello!


----------



## Captain Scarlet (8 Oct 2014)

Here's my Giant Defy 3 on the day I picked it up. Couldn't wait to get on it...


----------



## Deanno1dad (9 Oct 2014)

Hyslop said:


> Nice eh? I have black tape on mine,and I changed my wheels for a set of Mavic Cosmic.Like the saddle,I got an Aliante which has red trims,yours is the only other Ive seen.Looks really good I hope you enjoy the rides.What do we do for winter though?All that lovely Ultegra getting filthy,buy something that doesn't matter I say,like a Pinarello!



Don't have the pleasure of a winter bike although if it's hammering down I stay in bed..I'll be upgrading the wheels after the winter to Fulcrum Racing 5's..I did get the shop to upgrade the brakes to Ultegra as well.
I'm finding the saddle ok coped with a 100 mile ride ..did you not get on with yours?


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Oct 2014)

doouk said:


> This was an hour ago after a short 10 miles.
> 
> View attachment 58218
> 
> ...



Delicious!


----------



## Hyslop (9 Oct 2014)

Deanno1dad said:


> Don't have the pleasure of a winter bike although if it's hammering down I stay in bed..I'll be upgrading the wheels after the winter to Fulcrum Racing 5's..I did get the shop to upgrade the brakes to Ultegra as well.
> I'm finding the saddle ok coped with a 100 mile ride ..did you not get on with yours?


What happened with the saddle was this.I never used the Giant saddle,I put a Fizik Antares on from the outset,gradually it seemed to become uncomfortable,so I bought an Aliante Vs-even worse!I couldn't sit comfortably at all,the channel being the main problem-agony!Im small and so is the bike and with the saddle fairliy forward,I couldn't maintain a stable position.Took it back to my LBS who are excellent and swapped it for a standard Aliante which Im happy to say is superb.I know what you mean about riding in the rain though,I stood at Gretna today thinking "glad Im not on the bike" as the heavens opened.


----------



## stephen davies (20 Oct 2014)

2015 propel advanced 1 when I got it few weeks ago, few hundred dry miles on it now and love it. Will upgrade wheels next spring.


----------



## Evogirl (9 Nov 2014)

Just picked this up today, fella who had it fell ill before riding it and said I could have it for the cost of a meal at a top class restaurant


----------



## Hyslop (9 Nov 2014)

Lucky you!Hope you enjoy every mile


----------



## Kevoffthetee (9 Nov 2014)

That is very nice and the colour scheme matches my giant revel 1.


Evogirl said:


> Just picked this up today, fella who had it fell ill before riding it and said I could have it for the cost of a meal at a top class restaurant


----------



## swiftylee (9 Nov 2014)

Lovely that, matches my two...


----------



## Colin_P (10 Nov 2014)

A more mundane machine and it is dirty !

It is as tough as old boots and sees offroad and road without any drama. It is just not that fast, but that is more down to the rider.


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Nov 2014)

New wheels


----------



## HB2210 (14 Nov 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> New wheels


Puuuurrrrrrtttttyyyyyyy


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Nov 2014)




----------



## Moss (17 Nov 2014)

Talon 2, 2014 model


----------



## swiftylee (20 Nov 2014)

FINALLY MANAGED TO GET A PROPEL...

CANT WAIT TILL IT COMES TOMORROW

TIME FOR SOME UPGRADES


----------



## Cycleops (21 Nov 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> View attachment 61755


An outside pole dancing venue, haven't seen on of those before.


----------



## blazed (21 Nov 2014)

swiftylee said:


> FINALLY MANAGED TO GET A PROPEL...
> 
> CANT WAIT TILL IT COMES TOMORROW
> 
> ...


Great bike. This will be my next bike in the new year albeit with standard wheelset and 105 instead of ultegra.


----------



## Dibs (22 Nov 2014)

Spoken a a LBS and got this put aside for me. May be a few months before collection, but hopefully worth the wait!


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Nov 2014)

Last photo of my much loved, used and endlessly abused 2004 TCR1 in one piece ....

She's now being stripped for my Rourke build. If I can get the odd-sized Cane Creek headset replaced, She might get reincarnated in another form. The frame is still in excellent shape and with a bit if spit and polish, shines line a new dime.

In the time I've had her, she's TT'd, club runned, credit card toured with a monster saddlebag, audaxed, mud plugged, and and averaged 40mph down Ventoux solid as a rock. She's been a great companion.

However, it was when I swung the leg over the 1982 steel Holdsworth from biggs682 of this parish, I realised that for all her competence, she sadly just lacked a little excitement that essential joi de vie.

Fond Farewell.


----------



## Chris1972 (25 Nov 2014)

my defy 1 2014


----------



## silvervanplumberman (7 Dec 2014)

Chris1972 said:


> View attachment 62542
> my defy 1 2014
> View attachment 62542


You'll never fit it in there.


----------



## John Beard (7 Dec 2014)

Giant Rapid 3





Giant Defy

No longer have the Rapid - but loved it - was the bike that got me back into cycling. The Defy took some getting used to due to some problems with my shoulder. The guys at Giant were very helpful in getting things right and love riding this also!


----------



## swiftylee (14 Dec 2014)

Finally Finished it...

2014 propel advanced frameset
Dura ace 9000 22 speed
Giant slr integrated carbon aero bars
Giant PSLR aero wheels
Fizik saddle

About 7kg


----------



## silvervanplumberman (14 Dec 2014)

swiftylee said:


> Finally Finished it...
> 
> 2014 propel advanced frameset
> Dura ace 9000 22 speed
> ...


Really nice bike is that.


----------



## iggibizzle (8 Jan 2015)

Finally bought myself a modern bike! To be used for long rides into the country. Keeping the steelie for daily use

Giant defy 4 in metallic blue. Was on offer in local shop. Was going to maybe get a defy 5 or an equivalent from another manufacturer. But came back to giant. (Had giant mountain bikes for about 20years) This worked out cheaper than a 5, even with a fancy pump etc. 

Hadn't ridden it by this point. So saddle is way to low in pic. Bit of messing got it right. Felt a bit upright at 1st compared to my retro racer. But once you get going you fly along, but in a relaxed manner  not really keen on the White saddle and tape, but will replace when they get overly grubby!


----------



## GiaMondo (14 Jan 2015)

I have a Giant Roam 1 2014 as my road bike

My upgrades are:
Shimano SPD Pedals
Continental Touring Reflex road tyres
Uberbike 160mm floating rotors
Charge Spoon Chromo saddle
Topeak Super Tourer DX rack
Altura Orkney 56 Rear Panniers and Dryline Top Bag
Altura Orkney bar bag
Cateye Velo wireless computer
Cateye LD610 rear light
Solarstorm X3 front light

It is upgraded for function over form as I shall be riding lejog solo unsupported and camping for charity in June. As well as many other solo touring efforts

The picture doesn't show the saddle, rotors or tyres but I don't have a recent photo of it yet


----------



## Evogirl (18 Jan 2015)

Love those Giants swiftylee.


----------



## Cyclist33 (19 Jan 2015)

Here's my Defy with fulcrum, pretty garish but clean!


----------



## MikeW-71 (5 Feb 2015)

New Campagnolo Zondas and fizik bar tape (not totally convinced on the tape TBH) on the Defy Advanced


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Feb 2015)

Me and my buddy out today!


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Feb 2015)

later on in halfords a random consumer asked me if that was a "Deefie 5"..! for reasons unknown i found myself saying no, it's a Deefie 3.

He then proceeded to admonish me for riding my road bike on the light trail around Pennington Flash, at which point i started ignoring he.


----------



## pumpadave (14 Feb 2015)

Here's my 2015 Revolt 3, it's a great ride the speed and handling of a road bike, but loving being able to hit the muddy stuff !!!


----------



## MikeW-71 (14 Feb 2015)

Yay! Another Revolt rider 

I see you changed the stock saddle too, I found it horrible!


----------



## pumpadave (14 Feb 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> Yay! Another Revolt rider
> 
> I see you changed the stock saddle too, I found it horrible!


 I've found a great saddle for me WTB Rocket V ,I've put one on each of my bikes.


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Feb 2015)

Nother one from today


----------



## Doyleyburger (15 Feb 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> New wheels


Love this !!!!


----------



## jnrmczip (29 Mar 2015)

So my new member of the family. Not covered many miles yet. But so far the ones covered have been enjoyable even the commute home when I fell off getting used to the clipless peddles .

By far more comfy to cycle than the road bike on the commute due to road surfaces and cutting through parks. 

Giant any road 2 2015 thumbs up so far


----------



## Nearly there (30 Mar 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> New Campagnolo Zondas and fizik bar tape (not totally convinced on the tape TBH) on the Defy Advanced
> Has your saddle got an hole in the top?I couldnt figure out how to tighten the seat to the post it kept coming loose so gave up and put a saddle with a hole in the top so i could tighten it properly.Did you have issues?


----------



## MikeW-71 (30 Mar 2015)

Nearly there said:


> Has your saddle got an hole in the top?I couldnt figure out how to tighten the seat to the post it kept coming loose so gave up and put a saddle with a hole in the top so i could tighten it properly.Did you have issues?


No. To adjust the saddle angle, loosen the main bolt from under the back of the saddle then turn the knurled nut under the front of the saddle to raise or lower the front. Tighten up the main bolt again when you're done. It needs to be very firmly tightened, make sure you use a decent quality allen wrench or you'll strip it (DAHIKT).


----------



## fungus (2 Apr 2015)

New Ultegra shifters & Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLS wheels


----------



## Dibs (3 Apr 2015)

I finally picked up my 2014 Defy 1 last week. I confess to not being sure of the colour when i first saw it in magazines, but it's really grown on me since I seen it in the flesh!


----------



## iancity (5 Apr 2015)

Love it love it love it. Taken this morning overlooking the Northumbrian countryside


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (7 Apr 2015)

Went a bit mad last year and bought these two beauties. To be fair, I got £250 off the Anthem and whopping £760 off the Defy Advanced. Had no intention of buying the Defy and only went into the shop for a browse. With 40% off the lure of carbon was just too much! No more bikes for a while....


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Apr 2015)

Cheep 'n' cheerful, compared to the ones above!


----------



## C17rsf (7 Apr 2015)

My 2014 Giant Defy 1 bought 4 weeks ago...


----------



## Big Dave laaa (14 Apr 2015)

Day one hence the stupid disc thingy and reflector still on the back. Oh and the valve caps must remember the valve caps


----------



## tonyg52 (15 Apr 2015)

Giant cyclocross set up for light touring.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Apr 2015)

Wearing its new wheels ...


----------



## Cyclist33 (23 Apr 2015)

Working like a dream after ts crankset respray and regrease!


----------



## Spartak (1 May 2015)

Taken on tonight's commute. 






My 7 year old Bowery Singlespeed.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 May 2015)

My new Giant Revolt 3 for family rides and wet/winter commuting.. I will get some proper mudguards soon but had to ride it in today and rain is forecast for later !

The funny x-defender fairing on the down tube was something I had to fit myself. There were 2 with the bike - one slim and full length, the other short and flared to catch spray from the front wheel. I am not sure whether I should be fitting both or just the one. If I get mudguards then I guess it will be academic, I'll just fit the slim one.

It rides fast and smooth, it is heavier than my Defy and the front end feels bigger & beefier. Claris gives good precise changes although I did find it shifting gear when the bike went over a bump in the road !

The cable disc brakes (only in the dry so far) are good, I didn't find them too fierce. Maybe try some 700x28 tyres later on.

There is limited space on the bars for lights, etc, due to the secondary brake levers, which I doubt I will ever use. Still enough room for a light bracket and the Garmin is on the stem as shown.


----------



## stephen davies (10 May 2015)

Up worlds end


----------



## Hyslop (10 May 2015)

stephen davies said:


> Up worlds end
> View attachment 88493


Now,I like that!In fact,Ive been trying to get my hands on a Propel for ages.However as I am a Small frame size,there are apparently none to be had,anywhere, by the sound of things.Nor,according to my LBS are Giant all that forthcoming with regard to future stocks.I rather fancied the Advanced with Di2 actually.As a result I find myself looking to a Reacto(same supply problems though) or Cervelo.Hope you thoroughly enjoy it though-looks fast


----------



## stephen davies (10 May 2015)

It is fast, I have a trek madone also and difference is night and day, I got it November as soon as 2015 models were available, its a ml frame, I wanted and still want better wheels but personally bot tempted by di 2, the 6800 mech ultegra is great. Thank you for comments


----------



## jnrmczip (10 May 2015)

mrbikerboy73 said:


> Went a bit mad last year and bought these two beauties. To be fair, I got £250 off the Anthem and whopping £760 off the Defy Advanced. Had no intention of buying the Defy and only went into the shop for a browse. With 40% off the lure of carbon was just too much! No more bikes for a while....
> View attachment 85003
> View attachment 85004



The defy advance is stunning what was the price tag ??


----------



## jnrmczip (10 May 2015)

stephen davies said:


> It is fast, I have a trek madone also and difference is night and day, I got it November as soon as 2015 models were available, its a ml frame, I wanted and still want better wheels but personally bot tempted by di 2, the 6800 mech ultegra is great. Thank you for comments



I have also been looking at the propel stunning bike. Hopefully pick 2015 model up on sleep when 2016 bikes are released


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (10 May 2015)

jnrmczip said:


> The defy advance is stunning what was the price tag ??


@jnrmczip The Defy Advanced 2 I got should have been £1899 but with 40% off it was just £1139. An absolute bargain I thought and one I couldn't resist!


----------



## jnrmczip (10 May 2015)

mrbikerboy73 said:


> @jnrmczip The Defy Advanced 2 I got should have been £1899 but with 40% off it was just £1139. An absolute bargain I thought and one I couldn't resist!



Excellent deal I'm sure you will enjoy. I have a lot of trust in giant hence the fact my last 2 bikes purchased have been giant and most likely my next few will be also. P's the m/l sizing is an excellent ootion to have as well


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (11 May 2015)

jnrmczip said:


> Excellent deal I'm sure you will enjoy. I have a lot of trust in giant hence the fact my last 2 bikes purchased have been giant and most likely my next few will be also. P's the m/l sizing is an excellent ootion to have as well


Oh I am thoroughly enjoying it already, I've done 1200 miles since I got it and it's a great bike  Mainstream they maybe, but Giant make cracking bikes I think. Mine have all been excellent and I'd buy another one but it won't be for a while!


----------



## mark c (26 May 2015)

My Defy 4 on an around somerset,over 5000 miles on the clock.


----------



## R600 (11 Jun 2015)

Just before her maiden voyage.changed the tyres and added cruds. steerer tube will be getting cut


----------



## IDMark2 (28 Jul 2015)

Hi,
Just saw this thread and thought I'd add my picture of my relatively new Revolt 1 to it. I have it set up as a potter and explore/light tour machine, hence the bars not being set lower. Well, at the moment anyway, this may change.
The pic shows it as I'd just fitted the guards but before sawing the front guard stays off to length. I also fitted Marathons rather than the knobblies that it came with as I'll be doing more road than gravel surfaces here at home, next summer we'll be hitting the French canal and forest trails again though.


----------



## MikeW-71 (28 Jul 2015)

What guards are they? Need a set on my Revolt.


----------



## IDMark2 (29 Jul 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> What guards are they? Need a set on my Revolt.


Hi, I bought the guards off a chap here used, I think they came as a set for the bike he had (Kona Sutra I think?) but he never fitted. They are unbranded SKS, the only giveaway was the instruction leaflet having their name in it. As such I don't know what the SKS equivalent model is but I'm sure the LBS will find them.

The only 'issue' for fitting was that the front one has to be dropped down from the fork fitting hole by means of a small extension bracket (supplied in the fitting kit I received) otherwise it sits too high from the tyre.
Note that the rear stays were too short to allow clearance of the original knobbly 35c tyres on the bike but suited the Marathon 32's I fitted just right.


----------



## Doyleyburger (29 Jul 2015)

What's everyone's thoughts on the stock giant PR-2 wheelset that come on the TCR advanced ?
Probably put zondas on in the near future but just thought I'd pose the question anyway


----------



## Big Dave laaa (29 Jul 2015)

Not that impressed with mine. Just had to get them trued and tightened as they were never right from the start. I think it's one area where they've cut costs. Maybe it's because they know most people will swap them out anyway. I'm saving for some full carbon wheels for next year.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (29 Jul 2015)

N


Doyleyburger said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on the stock giant PR-2 wheelset that come on the TCR advanced ?
> Probably put zondas on in the near future but just thought I'd pose the question anyway


Not even rode on mine yet and I already want to change them. I could sell them brand new on the cheap and tell the wife the new ones were the ones they meant to send the first time


----------



## Doyleyburger (29 Jul 2015)

Kevoffthetee said:


> N
> 
> Not even rode on mine yet and I already want to change them. I could sell them brand new on the cheap and tell the wife the new ones were the ones they meant to send the first time


Great idea.


----------



## MisterStan (29 Jul 2015)

I used mine on the Giant for a year, then bought some lighter ones to replace them and used them on the commuter/winter bike, they never needed any attention and lasted for ages despite the winter abuse they took. Perfectly good wheels IMO, but there are nicer available.


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Jul 2015)

I popped some SKS mudguards on my Revolt recently to make it an all-weather commuter. First I tried by extending the bolt to bypass the front brake. 









but I found the bottom stay very wobbly.

So I shortened the stay and used an old light bracket strap as a P-clip. It is less wobbly now but still a bit more wobbly than I'd like.






The rear guards fit on very well.


----------



## Cuchilo (29 Jul 2015)

Doyleyburger said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on the stock giant PR-2 wheelset that come on the TCR advanced ?
> Probably put zondas on in the near future but just thought I'd pose the question anyway


I got P-SL1's with mine but it was a few years ago . They are on the winter bike and never had a problem with them . Never had a problem with any of my wheels stock or not to be honest .


----------



## Oldbloke (30 Jul 2015)




----------



## MisterStan (30 Jul 2015)

Oldbloke said:


> View attachment 98201


Nice. A tip for you if you're using a saddle bag like that - they may eventually start rubbing the paint off of the seat post, as has happened to my TCR. A bit of electrical tape will stop this happening and is easily removed.


----------



## Oldbloke (30 Jul 2015)




----------



## Oldbloke (30 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Nice. A tip for you if you're using a saddle bag like that - they may eventually start rubbing the paint off of the seat post, as has happened to my TCR. A bit of electrical tape will stop this happening and is easily removed.



Ok will do, thanks


----------



## MisterStan (30 Jul 2015)

Oldbloke said:


> Ok will do, thanks


She's pretty and you must keep her that way!


----------



## MikeW-71 (30 Jul 2015)

The Giant Defy Sport Tourer



__ MikeW-71
__ 30 Jul 2015



Improvised to be able to complete a tour




Presenting the Defy Sport Tourer


----------



## Kevoffthetee (30 Jul 2015)

My Revel 1 and newly acquired Defy 0


----------



## Doyleyburger (3 Aug 2015)

Arrived this morning 
Weighed in at a tad under 8kg without pedals bottle cages etc
Can't give it a test ride till Thursday .........bloody school hols


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Aug 2015)

Doyleyburger said:


> Arrived this morning
> Weighed in at a tad under 8kg without pedals bottle cages etc
> Can't give it a test ride till Thursday .........bloody school hols
> View attachment 98757


You wont regret that


----------



## MikeW-71 (3 Aug 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> You wont regret that


Yup. +1. My carbon Defy is very nimble and responsive, if a TCR is even more so, it'll be awesome


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Aug 2015)

Nice bike but time for some new shoes.

You'll not get cleats to fit the purple daps !


----------



## Big Dave laaa (3 Aug 2015)

Doyleyburger said:


> Arrived this morning
> Weighed in at a tad under 8kg without pedals bottle cages etc
> Can't give it a test ride till Thursday .........bloody school hols
> View attachment 98757


Welcome to the TCR club


----------



## Doyleyburger (3 Aug 2015)

Arjimlad said:


> Nice bike but time for some new shoes.
> 
> You'll not get cleats to fit the purple daps !


Ha ha. Couldn't figure out what you meant by purple daps till I eventually saw what my donut of a dog had dropped there for the pic.
Thanks for the comments everyone, it's my first carbon so desperate to get out on it. My grubby mitts have messed up the tape already......just so happened I had some brand new black stuff to put on....
Much better


----------



## Big Dave laaa (4 Aug 2015)

Doyleyburger said:


> Ha ha. Couldn't figure out what you meant by purple daps till I eventually saw what my donut of a dog had dropped there for the pic.
> Thanks for the comments everyone, it's my first carbon so desperate to get out on it. My grubby mitts have messed up the tape already......just so happened I had some brand new black stuff to put on....
> Much better



If you get chance pop a pic up of the new tape. I am thinking about swapping mine but not sure it will look right.


----------



## Doyleyburger (4 Aug 2015)

Big Dave laaa said:


> If you get chance pop a pic up of the new tape. I am thinking about swapping mine but not sure it will look right.










I think blue may have looked better


----------



## Doyleyburger (4 Aug 2015)

Big Dave laaa said:


> Day one hence the stupid disc thingy and reflector still on the back. Oh and the valve caps must remember the valve caps


It is lovely in black and white. I reckon black tape would look nice on that though.


----------



## Basil.B (4 Aug 2015)

TCR's are great!


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Aug 2015)

Basil.B said:


> TCR's are great!


I keep promising myself to put my rear disk and 50mm tub on mine and take it for a blast around Richmond park .


----------



## Big Dave laaa (4 Aug 2015)

Doyleyburger said:


> View attachment 98888
> View attachment 98889
> 
> I think blue may have looked better



Thanks for posting! Nah mate that looks really nice, I thought it may have been too much black but it looks classy to me. I don't have the blue highlights on my frame but I'm going to give the black bar tape a try.


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (5 Aug 2015)

New bike


----------



## Martyb32 (12 Aug 2015)




----------



## barachus (14 Aug 2015)

^^what are these 2 beauties above called?


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Aug 2015)

barachus said:


> ^^what are these 2 beauties above called?



Giant Defy Advanced.


----------



## Martyb32 (15 Aug 2015)

Defy advanced pro 2.


----------



## Lisat (17 Aug 2015)

Bike on bridge. Avail, 2 years old and used for everything from shopping to Audax.


----------



## claggypants (25 Aug 2015)

My beautiful new toy. Just purchased on Sunday. Already thinking of upgrades.


----------



## stumpy66 (25 Aug 2015)

claggypants said:


> View attachment 101519
> 
> My beautiful new toy. Just purchased on Sunday. Already thinking of upgrades.


What you planning on changing?


----------



## claggypants (26 Aug 2015)

Until an hour ago it was the 105 hydraulic brakes but then I've realised I've stretched the cables. I need to find something to stop the cable rattle though and I think the tyres might have to be changed. Amazing saddle though. I've spent all summer trying to find one to fit me for my Allez and now I have.


----------



## Peter Richardson (30 Aug 2015)

Defy advanced 1


----------



## Davos87 (4 Sep 2015)

Dibs said:


> I finally picked up my 2014 Defy 1 last week. I confess to not being sure of the colour when i first saw it in magazines, but it's really grown on me since I seen it in the flesh!
> 
> View attachment 84544


Yes when I saw it in the shop my first thoughts were, mmmmmm, its VERY blue so I plumped for the black and red one.
However I have seen a few this colour out and about and its really grown on me. Think it looks stunning.


----------



## Andy Morris (1 Nov 2015)

Picked this up last week for under £100 - Bargain - Winter Bike!


----------



## Iainj837 (7 Nov 2015)

I know it's not a road bike but Giant Roam 2 2014 model


----------



## RegG (14 Nov 2015)

My Defy 0 shortly after arrival. The reflectors have all disappeared and it now has some decent bottle cages and Topeak Aero wedge bag. Pedals were replaced with Shimano PD-R540 SPD SL pedals and the saddle is shortly to be replaced with a Selle Italia C2 Gel Flow in black (I managed to damage the stock saddle when I had a clipless moment!). The bar tape with get replaced with black when the white gets too dirty!


----------



## iggibizzle (7 Jan 2016)

Out with the old defy 4 





In with the defy 1


----------



## RegG (8 Jan 2016)

iggibizzle said:


> Out with the old defy 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice bike! What mudguards do you have fitted?


----------



## iggibizzle (9 Jan 2016)

The proper giant defy ones. Fit spot on 
I had raceblades on the 4. Do a job but these are much better


----------



## Jimidh (9 Jan 2016)

My Defy 0 with Giant Mudguards - pedals have been changed and as above black bar tape will be added when the white gets too dirty


----------



## RegG (9 Jan 2016)

iggibizzle said:


> The proper giant defy ones. Fit spot on
> I had raceblades on the 4. Do a job but these are much better



Thank you for replying. I will have to call in at my Giant dealer and have a look.



Jimidh said:


> View attachment 115303
> My Defy 0 with Giant Mudguards - pedals have been changed and as above black bar tape will be added when the white gets too dirty



Great choice of bike! Looks good even with the mudguards!


----------



## Jimidh (9 Jan 2016)

Great choice of bike! Looks good even with the mudguards![/QUOTE]

Thanks I love it - bought it for commuting and general winter bike but is a great bike to ride - it certainly won't be locked away in the summer months.


----------



## RegG (10 Jan 2016)

Some updated photos of my Defy 0, now with black bar tape, Selle Italia C2 Gel Flow saddle, Topeak rear light mounted on bracket for Topeak saddle bag.














The bike is also now minus the wheel mounted reflectors and has Shimano SPD/SL pedals fitted. And the bell has been retained as some of the roads/tracks we use are also used by dog walkers and runners so need to have some means of alerting them!


----------



## Doyleyburger (10 Jan 2016)

Love it @RegG 
How'd you find the saddle ?
Tried two saddles now and not overly comfortable on either but back on the original giant one for now


----------



## RegG (10 Jan 2016)

Doyleyburger said:


> Love it @RegG
> How'd you find the saddle ?
> Tried two saddles now and not overly comfortable on either but back on the original giant one for now



I read dozens of reviews on various saddles and the Selle Italia seemed to come out well. It is also a similar size to the original Giant saddle which I found comfortable but had to change as it got damaged in a fall. The new one is, for me, very comfortable and probably better than the Giant - and it looks good!


----------



## Jimidh (10 Jan 2016)

RegG said:


> Some updated photos of my Defy 0, now with black bar tape, Selle Italia C2 Gel Flow saddle, Topeak rear light mounted on bracket for Topeak saddle bag.
> View attachment 115431
> View attachment 115432
> View attachment 115433
> ...


Looks much better with the black bar tape.


----------



## RegG (11 Jan 2016)

Jimidh said:


> Looks much better with the black bar tape.



Thanks. I think it is an improvement and it doesn't get dirty like the white tape!


----------



## IBarrett (18 Jan 2016)

Not new, but new to me is my Giant Defy 1




Saturday I had my first ride and 20 miles went fairly easily. So I'm looking forward to a good run out next time we have a decent weekend. 

In the meantime though, Yesterday I gave it and my Rockhopper MTB commuter a good scrub. 
But some paintwork marks were bothering me so i used some cutting compound to get scuffs out.
Tonight I waxed it. 

Damn this manky weather, I need to get out more!


----------



## flyingfifi (19 Jan 2016)

My Defy 3 rebuild myself


----------



## tincaman (19 Jan 2016)

My new Defy Advanced 2, upgraded with hydraulics, Ultegra cranks, Kinesis wheels, GP4000s 25mm tyres. Stock weight was 9.1kg, now currently 8.15kg


----------



## IBarrett (19 Jan 2016)

Phwoar. thats lovely tincaman.


----------



## tincaman (19 Jan 2016)

I think one of these will be going on it as well


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Jan 2016)

that's an implement of torture :-) can't see the pic of the bike above neither :-/


----------



## Doyleyburger (19 Jan 2016)

tincaman said:


> I think one of these will be going on it as well



Good for 20-30 miles but not much more.


----------



## tincaman (20 Jan 2016)

Doyleyburger said:


> Good for 20-30 miles but not much more.


I use these Charge Spoons on other bikes, never had a problem, can do 50 to 60 without discomfort


----------



## Kevoffthetee (20 Jan 2016)

RegG said:


> Some updated photos of my Defy 0, now with black bar tape, Selle Italia C2 Gel Flow saddle, Topeak rear light mounted on bracket for Topeak saddle bag.
> View attachment 115431
> View attachment 115432
> View attachment 115433
> ...


Looking good. I'm toying with the idea of green lizard skins tape or black tape with green cable outers when I fit replacement shifters following an accident.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (20 Jan 2016)

Doyleyburger said:


> Good for 20-30 miles but not much more.


That's the saddle I've added to the defy0 as I have a white one on the winter hack. It's more about the pad in your bibs for distance, these are fairly comfortable saddles


----------



## Mark1978 (26 Jan 2016)

My Defy Advanced 1, 2016 model with black saddle and bar tape to replace the white stuff.


----------



## Doyleyburger (26 Jan 2016)

Mark1978 said:


> My Defy Advanced 1, 2016 model with black saddle and bar tape to replace the white stuff.


Beautiful colours. Lovely bike


----------



## tincaman (27 Jan 2016)

tincaman said:


> My new Defy Advanced 2, upgraded with hydraulics, Ultegra cranks, Kinesis wheels, GP4000s 25mm tyres. Stock weight was 9.1kg, now currently 8.15kg


Finished it now with the addition of the Charge Spoon saddle, new wheelset and a Qbicle rear mudguard


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Jan 2016)

tincaman said:


> Finished it now with the addition of the Charge Spoon saddle, new wheelset and a Qbicle rear mudguard



Cool bike and snazzy mudguard!

Would look at the mudguard if they made them for 35mm tyres!


----------



## tincaman (27 Jan 2016)

This one is rated up to 35c

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/181976720795

Also its meant to be fitted on the DS, but it won't because of where the rear mech shifter cable exits the frame. It fits fine on the NDS


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Jan 2016)

So how effective is that guard ?? Never seen anything positioned like that before? Interested in feedback !


----------



## tincaman (28 Jan 2016)

MrGrumpy said:


> So how effective is that guard ?? Never seen anything positioned like that before? Interested in feedback !


I had a wet and mucky 50 miles last Sunday with that guard, it does prevent a stripe up your back, and does cut down the amount of cr@p thrown up on the back light and saddle pack. It's not so great for those behind you though. I don't think it's worth the full price, but I managed to get it from ebay at just less than half so I though I would give it a go. And our does attract interest if that's what you like.
There are a few reviews around of it if you look and also a slow mo video of it in action


----------



## RegG (28 Jan 2016)

tincaman said:


> My new Defy Advanced 2, upgraded with hydraulics, Ultegra cranks, Kinesis wheels, GP4000s 25mm tyres. Stock weight was 9.1kg, now currently 8.15kg



Its looking very smart! Was the Ultegra crankset a straight replacement for the original RS500 or did you need to change the press fit bottom bracket for an Ultegra 6800 one? Also, what is the weight difference between the RS500 and the Ultegra (which I believe weighs around 765 grams). Just asking because I am thinking of upgrading my Defy 0 to the Ultegra crankset which has the RS500 and press fit BB similar to the original spec on your bike. As you have knocked nearly a kilo off the weight of yours I was wondering where the savings had been made.


----------



## browny (28 Jan 2016)

Bought this end of last year ,upgraded the wheels more upgrades to get fitted .


----------



## tincaman (28 Jan 2016)

RegG said:


> Its looking very smart! Was the Ultegra crankset a straight replacement for the original RS500 or did you need to change the press fit bottom bracket for an Ultegra 6800 one? Also, what is the weight difference between the RS500 and the Ultegra (which I believe weighs around 765 grams). Just asking because I am thinking of upgrading my Defy 0 to the Ultegra crankset which has the RS500 and press fit BB similar to the original spec on your bike. As you have knocked nearly a kilo off the weight of yours I was wondering where the savings had been made.


You save about 200 grams, the rest of the saving was wheels, tyres and tubes. The crank fitted is Ultegra 6750 so not bang up to date. The Pressfit BB will fit any Hollowtech cranks so no change is required there.
If your crank arm looks like this then it will fit


----------



## Doyleyburger (28 Jan 2016)

tincaman said:


> Finished it now with the addition of the Charge Spoon saddle, new wheelset and a Qbicle rear mudguard


How do you find the Pro-lite wheels ?


----------



## tincaman (28 Jan 2016)

Doyleyburger said:


> How do you find the Pro-lite wheels ?


They have literally just been fitted so don't know yet


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jan 2016)

tincaman said:


> This one is rated up to 35c
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/181976720795
> 
> Also its meant to be fitted on the DS, but it won't because of where the rear mech shifter cable exits the frame. It fits fine on the NDS



@tincaman 

Thanks for that - have just emailed seller to double check the model as per manufacturer website. Just in case description is cocked up - had this before on ebay!

Will order one if all ok.

QF735HA is the model number according to Qbicle.

Thanks for your help.

I have SKS S Blade which works well but looks ugly compared to this product.


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Jan 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @tincaman
> 
> Thanks for that - have just emailed seller to double check the model as per manufacturer website. Just in case description is cocked up - had this before on ebay!
> 
> ...



Most mudguards are fugly :-)


----------



## tincaman (28 Jan 2016)

My rear measures 30mm and there is plenty of room


----------



## RegG (29 Jan 2016)

tincaman said:


> You save about 200 grams, the rest of the saving was wheels, tyres and tubes. The crank fitted is Ultegra 6750 so not bang up to date. The Pressfit BB will fit any Hollowtech cranks so no change is required there.
> If your crank arm looks like this then it will fit



Thanks for that. I will be looking to replace mine in due course with the Ultegra set. Did you put a new Ultegra chain on too?


----------



## tincaman (29 Jan 2016)

RegG said:


> Thanks for that. I will be looking to replace mine in due course with the Ultegra set. Did you put a new Ultegra chain on too?


No, paying more for an Ultegra chain seems unnecessary, any cheap 11 speed KMC, or Shimano 105 will do


----------



## tincaman (3 Feb 2016)

Just before I covered up over half of the decals on the wheelset, the white strips with black writing are now covered with tape


----------



## emac1ennan (10 Feb 2016)

My project OCR4


----------



## Dan Ferris (16 Feb 2016)

Mark1978 said:


> My Defy Advanced 1, 2016 model with black saddle and bar tape to replace the white stuff.



How are you finding it? I am close to buying one of these, they look great!


----------



## Mark1978 (17 Feb 2016)

Dan Ferris said:


> How are you finding it? I am close to buying one of these, they look great!


Absolutely love it!


----------



## tincaman (17 Feb 2016)

Mark1978 said:


> Absolutely love it!


I love my Advanced 2, it's now specced up better than an A1, hydraulics and better wheelset. The original wheels are ok but quite heavy


----------



## Mark1978 (17 Feb 2016)

The only thing i will say is that, in the wet, the disc brakes can sound like you are napalming a kitten sanctuary. I guess that's just a setup thing.


----------



## Mike! (22 Feb 2016)

My new Defy 1 Disc


----------



## Dan Ferris (23 Feb 2016)

I am going from this:





To this:


----------



## IBarrett (23 Feb 2016)

Nice, very nice.
But what is a PowerCore bottom bracket ?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Feb 2016)

IBarrett said:


> Nice, very nice.
> But what is a PowerCore bottom bracket ?



Big, fat and stiff BB shell.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (23 Feb 2016)

Loving the new black and green FortyFours (racing quattro's)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Feb 2016)

tincaman said:


> I love my Advanced 2, it's now specced up better than an A1, hydraulics and better wheelset. The original wheels are ok but quite heavy



@tincaman 

What brakes did you upgrade to if you don't mind me asking? HY/RD's?


----------



## tincaman (23 Feb 2016)

No, RS685 hydraulics


----------



## Mrs M (23 Feb 2016)

Mike! said:


> My new Defy 1 Disc


Very smart, enjoy.


----------



## Doyleyburger (23 Feb 2016)

Giant are the best !!!!!!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Feb 2016)

tincaman said:


> No, RS685 hydraulics



@tincanman

Ok thanks. Presume the original Spyre rear brake cabling was full outer then?


----------



## tincaman (24 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @tincanman
> 
> Ok thanks. Presume the original Spyre rear brake cabling was full outer then?


Yes full outer, had this on two bikes now, and the rear brake feel has always felt woolly because of it.


----------



## Justinslow (25 Feb 2016)

Hoping to set some reasonably quick times this season on this.


----------



## RegG (28 Feb 2016)

My 2015 Defy 0 now fitted with Vittoria Session wheels, Vittoria Rubino tyres and (almost) full Ultegra groupset having fitted Ultegra brakes and chainset - only parts of drivetrain not Ultegra are the chain (KMC) and front mech (105)......


----------



## Turdus philomelos (28 Feb 2016)

It's in the basket. The credit details are punched in. Why cant I just click make payment?

I'm so bad at buying stuff for myself.


----------



## RegG (28 Feb 2016)

Turdus philomelos said:


> It's in the basket. The credit details are punched in. Why cant I just click make payment?
> 
> I'm so bad at buying stuff for myself.



Press the button!!!!


----------



## jowwy (28 Feb 2016)

Turdus philomelos said:


> It's in the basket. The credit details are punched in. Why cant I just click make payment?
> 
> I'm so bad at buying stuff for myself.


Do it, do it now


----------



## whitingdan (29 Feb 2016)

My giant defy 1


----------



## Mike! (29 Feb 2016)

Blingy wheels toned down - stickers removed! Still not removed the plastic disk!! Must remember to do!!


----------



## Dan Ferris (29 Feb 2016)

Some poor phone pictures before its first voyage this Saturday. Defy Advanced Pro 3.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Feb 2016)

Mike! said:


> Blingy wheels toned down - stickers removed! Still not removed the plastic disk!! Must remember to do!!



Wheels look a bit bare.


----------



## tfg71 (1 Mar 2016)

Giant ocr ultegra 9 x 3 not sure of its age though


----------



## RegG (1 Mar 2016)

tfg71 said:


> Giant ocr ultegra 9 x 3 not sure of its age though



Not certain, but looks like it could be a 2006 model or thereabouts. Looks like a nice bike for 10 years old!


----------



## Mike! (3 Mar 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Wheels look a bit bare.


 I prefer to say, the bike looks "mean"


----------



## RegG (7 Mar 2016)

Heres my partners 2015 Liv Avail 1 (by Giant) , fairly standard apart from Vittoria Rubino tyres, Shimano 105 brakes, Topeak aero bag and rear light.........


----------



## Turdus philomelos (12 Mar 2016)

Oh my goodness. My new Liv Invite 1 is a Completely different feel/ride to my three year old Giant Escape 1


----------



## Mrs M (12 Mar 2016)

Turdus philomelos said:


> Oh my goodness. My new Liv Invite 1 is a Completely feel/ride to my three year old Giant Escape 1


Very smart


----------



## RegG (12 Mar 2016)

Very nice! Enjoy riding it


----------



## Douggie954 (18 Mar 2016)

The wife's bike



__ Douggie954
__ 6 Mar 2016





The wifes Giant


----------



## Tiny01 (3 Apr 2016)

Please can I join in .....? 

I spent a couple of hours in the Giant store @ Radlett today test riding the Defy advanced 2 , was very impressed I must say my first ever road bike at near on 46 years of age ! 

Was going to order in store but thought that I'd sleep on it but to excited for that ! 

Filled basket , clicked buy now jobs a good one defy 2 on its way 

Pics to follow when I collect it


----------



## RegG (4 Apr 2016)

Cant wait to see the pics! I bought a Defy 0 last year, my first road bike, and thoroughly enjoy it even at 62!


----------



## Tiny01 (9 Apr 2016)

RegG said:


> Cant wait to see the pics! I bought a Defy 0 last year, my first road bike, and thoroughly enjoy it even at 62!



62 years Young that's fantastic & a credit to you great stuff , well I picked mine up this morning my first ever road bike @ the age of 46 ! 

Been raining here on & off in Essex today but will hopefully get out on it in the morning .

Here's the bike ...


----------



## SWSteve (9 Apr 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> View attachment 124269
> 
> 
> 62 years Young that's fantastic & a credit to you great stuff , well I picked mine up this morning my first ever road bike @ the age of 46 !
> ...




Doesn't the food bag go at the other end of the top tube


Good looking bike though! Get out and enjoy it


----------



## Tiny01 (9 Apr 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Doesn't the food bag go at the other end of the top tube
> 
> 
> Good looking bike though! Get out and enjoy it



Yes I think maybe it should looking at it now , have a lot going on up front , garmin & mount , quad lock & I phone so thought I'd pull it back though been suggested it may catch My legs will try it and see how I get on with it , I certainly will enjoy it thankyou


----------



## Kevoffthetee (10 Apr 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Doesn't the food bag go at the other end of the top tube
> 
> 
> Good looking bike though! Get out and enjoy it


just a suggestion, but before you go out put some electricians tape between your food bag and frame. my top tube is scratched ant pitted from grit/dust and the bag rubbing


----------



## RegG (24 Apr 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> View attachment 124269
> 
> 
> 62 years Young that's fantastic & a credit to you great stuff , well I picked mine up this morning my first ever road bike @ the age of 46 !
> ...



Good looking bike. I'm sure you will enjoy it. Cant wait to get out on mine having been away for a couple of weeks in the sun!


----------



## Garty58 (1 May 2016)




----------



## Chris Swift (1 May 2016)

Finally got my bad boy Defy.


----------



## pumpadave (2 May 2016)

Here's my 2013 defy 5 with a few upgrades,


----------



## Dan_Marshall (6 May 2016)

Man there are some lovely Giants on these pages - especially the Newer Defy's and Propel's. 

Here is mine - Giant Defy 5 2015
Picked up the frame and forks on ebay for approx €96 euro - great condition
Giant Defy 5 2015. Alu Frame and forks
Put on a spare Shimano Claris Group Set
Had the Giant P-R2 Wheels spare
Replaced handlebars (FSA Vero compact)
Crud Road Racers mk 2.

Now it's my 'new' all weather commuter / Wet Weather ride.


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (6 May 2016)

Dan_Marshall said:


> Man there are some lovely Giants on these pages - especially the Newer Defy's and Propel's.
> 
> Here is mine - Giant Defy 5 2015
> Picked up the frame and forks on ebay for approx €96 euro - great condition
> ...


I like the colour you've chosen for the cable housing. Sets it off well


----------



## jnrmczip (17 May 2016)




----------



## bonsaibilly (7 Jun 2016)

Hoping to get my grubby mitts permanently on one of these soon...


----------



## bonsaibilly (3 Jul 2016)

Woo, yay!


----------



## JohnnyRoyal (12 Jul 2016)

Had my Giant for 3 weeks now and I love it


----------



## Dibs (25 Jul 2016)

Changed my Defy 1 from white trim to black (tape & seat)... I like the new look!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2016)

A Giant from the 90's i owned a few years back


----------



## Dan Ferris (1 Aug 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> View attachment 124269
> 
> 
> 62 years Young that's fantastic & a credit to you great stuff , well I picked mine up this morning my first ever road bike @ the age of 46 !
> ...



Enjoy and some lovely local roads where you are, I was round wood ham / bicknacre etc Sunday AM


----------



## Plumster (2 Aug 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]




My Defy Composite 3 recently acquired from Ebay


----------



## Dan Ferris (2 Aug 2016)

Two Giants - Black one has now gone leaving me with just the Advanced Pro 3.


----------



## del690 (6 Aug 2016)

MikeW-71 said:


> N+1 strikes again (oops!)
> 
> Revolt 1 bought to be a commuter / winter bike / tourer / workhorse. Hardly any heavier than the Defy, handles the same and has a monster 1:1 lowest gear to smash those hills.
> 
> ...


What make of rack is that on the Revolt? Thanks


----------



## MikeW-71 (7 Aug 2016)

del690 said:


> What make of rack is that on the Revolt? Thanks


That one is a Bikehut rack from Halfords. The top stays that came with it weren't long enough for the Revolts unusually low seatstays, but I have now found that the longer Topeak ones are long enough.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (7 Aug 2016)

Posted this in "Bikes against a wall" on Friday, but didn't realise there was a dedicated Giant pron thread.
TCR Advanced 3, just 3 days old and only twice ridden:


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (30 Aug 2016)

I seem to have accidentally bought another one. My new (to me) 2015 Trance with freshly fitted 1x11 drivetrain


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (30 Aug 2016)

My much loved Anthem 1. It's in in the For Sale section if you would like to buy it. You know you want it....


----------



## biggs682 (6 Sep 2016)

Picked up this Terrago ATB a few weeks ago


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Sep 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> View attachment 138340
> Posted this in "Bikes against a wall" on Friday, but didn't realise there was a dedicated Giant pron thread.
> TCR Advanced 3, just 3 days old and only twice ridden:



I am test riding one of these soon.. how are you getting on with yours ? Certainly looks lovely !


----------



## CanucksTraveller (16 Sep 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> I am test riding one of these soon.. how are you getting on with yours ? Certainly looks lovely !



I really like it, unfortunately it's out of action at the moment while Shimano replace the left shifter. It failed at only 200 miles. 
I'm sure you'll enjoy the test ride, it's a good bike. Really quick.


----------



## rockpig (16 Sep 2016)

Here's mine...the story of how I went to the LBS for a cassette removal tool and ended up buying it is here
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/giant-defy-advanced-pro-1-the-lure-of-n-1.207208/


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Sep 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I really like it, unfortunately it's out of action at the moment while Shimano replace the left shifter. It failed at only 200 miles.
> I'm sure you'll enjoy the test ride, it's a good bike. Really quick.


That's a shame, and must be very unusual.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Sep 2016)

My new TCR Advanced 3. I think it's great value for money considering the frame quality/pedigree.. #baas bike against a sofa.


----------



## simon the viking (2 Oct 2016)

My new 2017 Propel.... Picked up yesterday......(in the rain so had to dry it off..... Hopefully the carbon didn't dissolve too much)....... And Mrs V knows exactly how much it was...... (Not sure she's exactly happy but she knows.....)​


----------



## RegG (2 Oct 2016)

simon the viking said:


> View attachment 146255
> 
> 
> My new 2017 Propel.... Picked up yesterday......(in the rain so had to dry it off..... Hopefully the carbon didn't dissolve too much)....... And Mrs V knows exactly how much it was...... (Not sure she's exactly happy but she knows.....)​



Looks like a Propel Advanced 2 - very smart and good spec for the money! What is the weight like?


----------



## simon the viking (2 Oct 2016)

RegG said:


> Looks like a Propel Advanced 2 - very smart and good spec for the money! What is the weight like?



Very light.... And seems a lot more responsive than my alloy Defy. Can't believe the smoothness of 105 over Tiagra but that might have something to do with the Defy being 3 years old on all weather duty and limited maintenance 

Hoping to get out again on it later.....


----------



## Mrs M (2 Oct 2016)

simon the viking said:


> View attachment 146255
> 
> 
> My new 2017 Propel.... Picked up yesterday......(in the rain so had to dry it off..... Hopefully the carbon didn't dissolve too much)....... And Mrs V knows exactly how much it was...... (Not sure she's exactly happy but she knows.....)​


That's lovely 
Enjoy


----------



## rockpig (2 Oct 2016)

My son's new Defy 3...although he won't actually get it until Christmas.


----------



## Mike! (17 Oct 2016)




----------



## dim (18 Oct 2016)




----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Oct 2016)

Not mine but the better halfs' new 'old' bike;£40 from a local charity shop, needs some TLC(the shop usually re-furbs bikes but were selling some 'as seen') but generally in good nick;







Will pick it up tomorrow so looks like my afternoon job is giving it the once over.


----------



## dim (28 Oct 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Not mine but the better halfs' new 'old' bike;£40 from a local charity shop, needs some TLC(the shop usually re-furbs bikes but were selling some 'as seen') but generally in good nick;
> 
> View attachment 149443
> 
> ...



bargain .... the wheels are worth more than £40 .... nice bike ... 

add some proper mudguards and a pannier rack with pannier bags and she will be good to send to the shops to get your pizza and beers


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Oct 2016)

dim said:


> bargain .... the wheels are worth more than £40 .... nice bike ...
> 
> add some proper mudguards and a pannier rack with pannier bags and she will be good to send to the shops to get your pizza and beers



Mudguards and panniers will be added at some point;plan is to get it set-up for some light touring next year so a Tortec ultralight rack is on the shopping list .
Got to get it sorted and set-up first,might need the stem dropping a bit and checking the usuals.

Don't think suggesting she goes and does the shopping herself would work though.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (7 Nov 2016)

My wife's new Defy 1 next to my TCR.


----------



## Flyboy (10 Nov 2016)

My Giant MCM , I love it .


----------



## mustang1 (10 Nov 2016)

simon the viking said:


> View attachment 146255
> 
> 
> My new 2017 Propel.... Picked up yesterday......(in the rain so had to dry it off..... Hopefully the carbon didn't dissolve too much)....... And Mrs V knows exactly how much it was...... (Not sure she's exactly happy but she knows.....)​


How does it climb compared to a "climbing" bike (or a TCR)?


----------



## mustang1 (10 Nov 2016)

Mike! said:


>


How are the brakes?


----------



## Mike! (11 Nov 2016)

mustang1 said:


> How are the brakes?



For me great, very powerful even on the carbon rims. Possibly not quite as much "feel" as a set of dual pivot calipers but that's all.

I believe the earlier Propels had brake issues (although haven't had one so can't confirm that) but Giant released an upgrade to them which also allowed 25mm Tyres (as the rear cable used to rub on the top of some 25mm tyres) and the later ones (certainly mine and my club mates) have no issues at all


----------



## simon the viking (12 Nov 2016)

mustang1 said:


> How does it climb compared to a "climbing" bike (or a TCR)?


Never tried a Tcr. It certainly climbs better than my Defy... And responds quicker on the flat.


----------



## greekonabike (17 Nov 2016)

My new Giant, 2 days old, apologies for the crap quality. 

GOAB.


----------



## Dan Ferris (2 Dec 2016)

A bit of sun (with minimal power) near Shoebury Garrison, southend on sea.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (7 Dec 2016)

It's appeared on this thread once before (during the summer when it was new), but here's my TCR Advanced 3 out in the wilds just the other day:


----------



## greekonabike (7 Dec 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> It's appeared on this thread once before (during the summer when it was new), but here's my TCR Advanced 3 out in the wilds just the other day:
> View attachment 153715



You picked a decent moment to take a photo. 

GOAB


----------



## Dan Ferris (10 Dec 2016)

It's now clean and no longer sporting the plastic..


----------



## greekonabike (10 Dec 2016)

Dan Ferris said:


> It's now clean and no longer sporting the plastic..



Nice bike, I'm slightly freaked out by the metal reindeer behind it though.

GOAB


----------



## greekonabike (28 Dec 2016)

greekonabike said:


> View attachment 151499
> 
> 
> My new Giant, 2 days old, apologies for the crap quality.
> ...








I'm happy with the several additions I've made and it will probably be staying like this for the foreseeable future. I may add some Ergon grips though.

GOAB


----------



## bikingdad90 (28 Dec 2016)

rockpig said:


> My son's new Defy 3...although he won't actually get it until Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 146306



Did he like it then?


----------



## rockpig (29 Dec 2016)

chris harte said:


> Did he like it then?


He liked it when I bought it but he's not got it yet. He lives with his mum and was ill over Christmas so coming to me has been delayed. He'll get it on Saturday. I'll let you know what he thinks then.


----------



## rockpig (31 Dec 2016)

chris harte said:


> Did he like it then?


He loves it


----------



## r04DiE (1 Jan 2017)

Mike! said:


>


That is just utterly gorgeous.


----------



## Mike! (3 Jan 2017)

r04DiE said:


> That is just utterly gorgeous.



Thank you! I love it although I've only had 2 rides on it and done 97 miles so far! Been tucked away for the winter...


----------



## jowwy (4 Jan 2017)

My new giant omnium track bike arrived today. Will build it up and post picture later in the week


----------



## Dan Ferris (6 Jan 2017)

greekonabike said:


> Nice bike, I'm slightly freaked out by the metal reindeer behind it though.
> 
> GOAB



Thank you. It is even scarier when it lights up...


----------



## greekonabike (6 Jan 2017)

Dan Ferris said:


> Thank you. It is even scarier when it lights up...


----------



## Drago (7 Jan 2017)

Here's mine in the snow...










It's a 2010 Trance, spring Rock Shox forks custom sprung for my weight, rear shock custom valved for my weight, Shimmy 540's, mix of XT, SLX and Deore components, Ritchey headset, outer chain ring removed so it's 2 x 9 with a slightly wider range SRAM cassette and CNC rings, SRAM X9 front mech, carbon post of indeterminate source, some forged stem or other, 700mm bars, Hope clamp and Ti skewers. It's changed a bit since then, but it's still here, still my favourite all-round use full squidger.


----------



## silvervanplumberman (15 Jan 2017)

Flyboy said:


> View attachment 326997
> 
> My Giant MCM , I love it .


I've got one of those, same saddle on it as well.


----------



## jowwy (16 Jan 2017)

Giant ommium track bike

Since last nights session, a few adjustments to saddle height and stem have been made. Also ordered new tyres as the schwalbe skids are utter crap


----------



## Flyboy (16 Jan 2017)

silvervanplumberman said:


> I've got one of those, same saddle on it as well.


They are really good bikes


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Jan 2017)

Ready for action...


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Jan 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> Ready for action...
> View attachment 334439



Snap! Mine:





How are you finding it?


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Jan 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Snap! Mine:
> View attachment 334452
> 
> 
> How are you finding it?



Loving it ! 

I thought it might be too "racy" or uncomfortable after riding a Defy, but it isn't. Put in a 111km ride in October with ease. I popped Shimano RS10 wheels on it with 25mm tyres and ended up going back to the stock wheels & tyres as they were more comfy, and about the same weight. The bike is very well put together.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Jan 2017)

@Arjimlad : I ride my wife's Defy now and then and I really like it. It's interesting to hear from someone who moved from one to the other. I do find the TCR position is a smidge more stretched out, but not hugely so, and they're both great. Have fun!


----------



## Robeh (25 Jan 2017)




----------



## Cuchilo (7 Mar 2017)

Trinity advanced pro TT


----------



## Flyboy (7 Mar 2017)

If carling made bikes , that would be it .


----------



## Spartak (14 Mar 2017)

2008 Bowery .....


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Mar 2017)

New wheels and raised the pads 20mm just to test what happens to my stats . I'm liking it .


----------



## CanucksTraveller (28 Mar 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> View attachment 344543
> New wheels and raised the pads 20mm just to test what happens to my stats . I'm liking it .



If the Empire rode bikes, that would be Darth Vader's TIE bike.


----------



## Drago (28 Mar 2017)

That's a serious looking weapon.


----------



## Dan Ferris (4 Apr 2017)

Saturday Afternoon..


----------



## pumpadave (23 Apr 2017)

pumpadave said:


> View attachment 126981
> Here's my 2013 defy 5 with a few upgrades,
> View attachment 126972


 New set of wheels for my defy5!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (23 Apr 2017)

Yet another Giant in the family. This one is a 2017 Escape 1.


----------



## Justinitus (1 May 2017)

My new Giant - a Toughroad SLR 0 - that replaced my previous Roam 2. I have chronic back and hip problems and I wasn't finding the Roam comfortable anymore (bought it before my injury). Cycling does help me and I find it much easier than walking or swimming. 

I've gone from a large to a medium frame, ditched the suspension forks and the adjustable stem I fitted on the Roam in favour of a lighter bike with wider tyres (50mm vs 40mm) and carbon fork/seat post. I liked the look of it too! 

One test ride convinced me - it's a faster, easier rolling bike than my Roam and more comfortable too. Even the 1x11 setup is proving a good thing for me, enough choice and flexibility for the cycling I do. 

On the Roam I could manage (on a good day) about 4.5miles around the lanes with a stop halfway. My first ride out on the Toughroad was 7 miles with no stops and partly on a gravel track. 

Chuffed to bits with it!


----------



## Handlebar (13 May 2017)

my new giant defy 0


----------



## Roadhump (13 May 2017)

My Defy 1, at the top of Clieves Hill, Aughton, Lancashire - I have put SPD SL pedals on it since then


----------



## Handlebar (13 May 2017)

There a good looking bike aren't they


----------



## Roadhump (13 May 2017)

Handlebar said:


> There a good looking bike aren't they


They are indeed. mine being white is a nightmare to keep clean though.


----------



## Handlebar (13 May 2017)

I bet think I'll have same problem but worth it


----------



## icequake (18 May 2017)

My defy 2


----------



## Nigel182 (22 May 2017)

Got a Giant Bowery yesterday
set it up in full on day out mode will defo be dong many miles on this.....Singlespeed as my knees not up to Fixed anymore.


----------



## arch684 (22 May 2017)

My giant contend sl 2


----------



## Heigue'r (31 May 2017)

N+1...been commuting 50miles per day on the mtb..missing a couple of bits,just finished putting it together.


----------



## Handlebar (1 Jun 2017)

Heigue'r said:


> N+1...been commuting 50miles per day on the mtb..missing a couple of bits,just finished putting it together.
> View attachment 354870


Well done you


----------



## bonsaibilly (2 Jun 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> View attachment 344543
> New wheels and raised the pads 20mm just to test what happens to my stats . I'm liking it .



Phoooaarrrr.


----------



## BenPeters (4 Jun 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> View attachment 344543
> New wheels and raised the pads 20mm just to test what happens to my stats . I'm liking it .


Lush ride...


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 Jun 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> View attachment 344543
> New wheels and raised the pads 20mm just to test what happens to my stats . I'm liking it .



This is the kind of bike that batman would ride....


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (10 Jun 2017)

Nice ride to clevedon pier this morning


----------



## simon the viking (1 Jul 2017)

A Brace of Giants.... Both these have appeared on this thread before but never together.... A 2014 Defy 2 fitted with Fulcrum 7's (a slight upgrade from standards as the original wheel had bearing issues after a very wet winter) and my 2017 Propel advanced 2. Both do commuting duties (the Propel only when there is no chance of rain)


----------



## Jody (4 Jul 2017)

My first road bike. Another 2014 Defy 2


----------



## Oldbloke (7 Jul 2017)




----------



## Jody (7 Jul 2017)

^ Looks nice.

Is that a saddle bag on a dropper post?


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (9 Jul 2017)

Burnham on sea today & Hinkley point


----------



## Trigger369 (20 Aug 2017)

My first roadie . Loving it


----------



## fungus (21 Aug 2017)

My new Giant TCR advanced



20170706_122413 by fungus73, on Flickr


----------



## Iohann (27 Nov 2017)

My Rapid 1 in forest.


----------



## Diggr (15 Dec 2017)

Giant tcx,on the 'road to nowhere' TCR on the Waskerley Way c2c route,rotor 46/30 crankset ,11/28 cassette


----------



## Owenwilson (11 Jan 2018)

Here she is!!


----------



## Goggs (20 Jan 2018)




----------



## NorthernDave (24 Jan 2018)




----------



## bikingdad90 (24 Jan 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> View attachment 393009



Tasty!


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Jan 2018)

bikingdad90 said:


> Tasty!



Thanks - got to say it's currently my favourite bike 

Just don't tell the others...


----------



## Diggr (27 Jan 2018)

Tcx 'chained' up at winchelsea


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2018)

Ok it's not a Giant but it's an XXL Scott


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Jan 2018)

User46386 said:


> Is that the church in Sherburn in Elemet?
> The bike is nice but I dont like the tube bag.



No, the church is at Aberford.
The tube bag is there for my phone (which won't safely go in a jersey pocket), and a few essentials - like Haribo and Snickers


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Jan 2018)

User46386 said:


> I know the one, its on the main street I think.
> Is that bike better than the Boardmans do you think? are you enjoying it?



It's subjective, but it does feel better than the Road Comp it replaced - but it should be given how much more it cost and that it has 105 rather than Sora. 
Enjoying it? Absolutely - it rides wonderfully and it's got a real quality feel to it. It's currently my go to bike and I'd definitely buy another Giant when the time comes.


----------



## Diggr (1 Feb 2018)

tcx loch Lomond


----------



## Goggs (2 Feb 2018)

Here's a better pic of the Giant...


----------



## Diggr (6 Feb 2018)

Anthem in carron valley from Forrest and windfarm sides


----------



## Goggs (7 Feb 2018)

Diggr said:


> Anthem in carron valley from Forrest and windfarm sides
> View attachment 394839
> View attachment 394838



I know that place very well. Back in the day Falkirk CTC had this as a regular Sunday ride & the waterfalls were the Summer picnic venue. I can't remember the name of the waterfall though & Google maps isn't helping. The wind farm is definitely new. It's a great area & so close to civilization. Not Denny.


----------



## dodgy (7 Feb 2018)

Taken just prior to taking home to its forever home


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (8 Feb 2018)

dodgy said:


> Taken just prior to taking home to its forever home
> 
> View attachment 394871


That is stunning


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Feb 2018)

dodgy said:


> Taken just prior to taking home to its forever home
> 
> View attachment 394871




Looks gorgeous but my back is aching just looking at that riding position. 

Happy new bike and may you have many safe miles on it/him/her.


----------



## dodgy (8 Feb 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Looks gorgeous but my back is aching just looking at that riding position.
> 
> Happy new bike and may you have many safe miles on it/him/her.



Strangely, exact same geometry as the Rose carbon road bike (from 2012) it's replacing, it looks really racy but actually feels the same as my other bikes.


----------



## Diggr (8 Feb 2018)

Top of 'noses point' parts of aliens3 were filmed round here due to the 'otherworldly' nature of the coal waste pollution,all clean these days


----------



## Goggs (11 Feb 2018)

After my recent fall at least the bike is ready to roll again. I'd hoped to get out today but my leg's still not working properly...


----------



## Diggr (15 Feb 2018)

Goggs said:


> I know that place very well. Back in the day Falkirk CTC had this as a regular Sunday ride & the waterfalls were the Summer picnic venue. I can't remember the name of the waterfall though & Google maps isn't helping. The wind farm is definitely new. It's a great area & so close to civilization. Not Denny.


Windfarm went up couple of years back,opposite the todholes car park,gorgeous area but the road from Stirling is bit worse for wear with winter weather,waterfall on the downhill MTB run


----------



## Spartak (11 Mar 2018)

My 'new' second hand Giant Defy 4.

With added Charge Spoon saddle & Time ATAC pedals.

Proper 1st ride on tomorrow's commute....


----------



## Roadhump (11 Mar 2018)

Just got mine out after using the Ribble Winter Audax since October (well they do call it a *Winter* Audax), cleaned it, lubed it and put new tyres on it ready for the hopefully improving weather as the weeks go by from here.


----------



## Spartak (30 Mar 2018)

..... on this morning's commute.


----------



## Trigger369 (31 Mar 2018)

My giant contend on thismorning ride


----------



## Fonze (31 Mar 2018)

dodgy said:


> Taken just prior to taking home to its forever home
> 
> View attachment 394871



What a beauty !


----------



## Kernow_T (9 Apr 2018)

First ride on Haystacks. 2016 Giant Propel Adv 2 - find it takes 25mm tyres fine. Anyone want to swap my stock Connect 110mm stem (mint) for a shorter one?

New tape and a set of wheels (see my wanted post) and I'm there I think


View: https://www.instagram.com/p/BhVx_UJAu8d/


----------



## Dan Ferris (10 Apr 2018)

New set of Hunt Areo light disc's fitted and removed the old white pedals and replaced with black ones.

2016 Defy advanced pro 3.


----------



## stumpy66 (10 Apr 2018)




----------



## Thomson (10 Apr 2018)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 402171
> 
> 
> ..... on this morning's commute.


Love this! Been looking at Giants a lot for my first road bike :-)


----------



## Spartak (10 Apr 2018)

Thomson said:


> Love this! Been looking at Giants a lot for my first road bike :-)



Yeah they are nice bikes..... Good value for the money.


----------



## Kernow_T (10 Apr 2018)

Any advice on fairly cheap upgrades for my Propel ADV 2 (2016). I've essentially swapped the stock wheels (PA-2) for Fulcrum 5s - less flex and I'm 88kg and ride poor roads - thinking more compact bars and a shorter stem.

Cheers


----------



## mgs315 (13 Apr 2018)

Hello, new to the Giant club here.


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2018)

Not mine just one I have to do some work on .






An early 90's Giant Boulder 510 sport


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2018)

Just been gifted this 









Giant boulder just looks like it needs some headset spacers and a top cap and bolt .


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jun 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Just been gifted this
> 
> View attachment 412176
> View attachment 412178
> ...



That looks very nice.


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (30 Jun 2018)

A nice early ride to burnham on sea this morning


----------



## Diggr (10 Aug 2018)




----------



## Trigger369 (12 Aug 2018)




----------



## beepbeep (12 Nov 2018)




----------



## simon the viking (4 Feb 2019)

Posted this bike before but just picked it up from its annual (perhaps its last was two years ago..... ) 

New chain but hopefully got away with the 11 speed cassette... Black bar tape was worn so finally could justify the lizard skin that exactly matches paint job...


----------



## Boon 51 (4 Feb 2019)

Kernow_T said:


> Any advice on fairly cheap upgrades for my Propel ADV 2 (2016). I've essentially swapped the stock wheels (PA-2) for Fulcrum 5s - less flex and I'm 88kg and ride poor roads - thinking more compact bars and a shorter stem.
> 
> Cheers



Can't do much with the D-post but saddles, stems, tyres you can always loose a bit of weight and also QR's try titanium at 50g not like 125g for normal one's.


----------



## Kernow_T (4 Feb 2019)

Boon 51 said:


> Can't do much with the D-post but saddles, stems, tyres you can always loose a bit of weight and also QR's try titanium at 50g not like 125g for normal one's.


Ah, she seems like a distant memory... Long gone now sadly - 2 kids 18months apart will do that to you.
Cheers


----------



## Heigue'r (21 Sep 2019)

Summer commuter,might get one or two more rides out of it this year


----------



## Rooster1 (23 Sep 2019)




----------



## Zipp2001 (20 Feb 2020)

Giant Yukon 2 Fat Bike.


----------



## Heigue'r (21 Feb 2020)

TCR sl


----------



## Gunk (21 Feb 2020)

I bought this for my son last year, custom built 2009 Trace Advanced Carbon, Shimano XT group set, now upgraded to SRAM Level TLM brakes, Fox F100 forks, Fox rear shock. Still a cracking bike to ride.


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Oct 2022)

Huge thread bump, but I wanted to show off another new bike 
This is my new winter bike. Defy Advanced 0 with SRAM Rival AXS groupset. I have already switched the stock wheels out for my old Hunt 4 Seasons and also put my usual model of saddle on. Still dialing it in, but I know I need to lower the front end more and fit narrower bars.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Oct 2022)

That's lovely. Really, really like the livery, very understated!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (16 Oct 2022)

...22 years old & still lovely... one of Giant's underrated steel touring bikes


----------



## Cycleops (16 Oct 2022)

My CFR team from the eighties. No longer have it unfortunately.
CF tubes and fork with aluminium lugs.
Sorry if I've posted it previously.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Oct 2022)

Cycleops said:


> View attachment 664901
> 
> 
> My CFR team from the eighties. No longer have it unfortunately.
> ...



Lovely that!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Lovely that!



A touch of green and it would have matched your avatar. 🙂


----------

